# Driving Me Buggy 2019 Hours!!!



## MajorClementine (Jan 3, 2019)

Okay guys, here it is. The 2019 thread for logging hours. I'm going to do buttons to add to our beautiful ribbons we got in 2017 for participating this year. It's been fun for me to log hours and keep up with everyone and I've made new driving goals for this year so...Ready...Set...Drive!!!!


----------



## Cayuse (Jan 4, 2019)

Nice to see the new thread started! It is sunny today and I almost ground drove Peanut, but almost doesn't count . The footing was all lumpy, frozen hoof marks from the mud.

PLEASE READ THIS PART!  I'm not yelling, just need you not to miss it.
I have a small something for everyone that participated in 2018. Could you please PM me with your address?
I have Marsha's, Northwolf's, and MajorClems. So you guys are all set 
I will be getting them ready to mail this weekend.
Thanks!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 5, 2019)

30 minutes ground driving Nugget.


----------



## Cayuse (Jan 6, 2019)

20 minutes for Peanut ground driving. We finally had a bit of sun so I found a spot that was sort of flat and 
not too muddy and we stretched our legs. Hubby offered to bring the cart out, but it is all put away for winter and it seemed like too much work for one days use.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Jan 7, 2019)

45 minutes for Charlie.


----------



## MindySchroder (Jan 9, 2019)

This is tracked by minutes? I have racked up 15 miles ground driving my young gelding Zorro. It takes us anywhere from an hour and a half to two hours depending on what we encounter on our walks. Shall I figure up the minutes?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 9, 2019)

1 hour ground driving Nugget.


----------



## Cayuse (Jan 9, 2019)

MindySchroder said:


> This is tracked by minutes? I have racked up 15 miles ground driving my young gelding Zorro. It takes us anywhere from an hour and a half to two hours depending on what we encounter on our walks. Shall I figure up the minutes?


Hi Mindy, yup, by minutes. And we divide it into two categories. Ground driving and driving put to cart.


----------



## Cayuse (Jan 9, 2019)

And last year we logged team hours separately, too. I forgot about that


----------



## MindySchroder (Jan 10, 2019)

Okay great! Zorro is still ground driving so his hours are: 390 for the last week or so.

Mikey has 45 minutes driving time in cart.


----------



## MindySchroder (Jan 10, 2019)

Zorro added 90 minutes to his ground driving log!

It was such a beautiful day he wore a pretty red Plume to celebrate!


----------



## MindySchroder (Jan 11, 2019)

Zorro added another 90 minutes to his ground driving log.
Mikey added 40 minutes to his driving log.


----------



## MajorClementine (Jan 11, 2019)

Candace 20 min driving, 10 ground driving

Clementine 30 min driving, 20 ground driving

We're off to a strong start! Glad your joining us logging time Mindy!


----------



## MindySchroder (Jan 12, 2019)

MajorClementine said:


> Candace 20 min driving, 10 ground driving
> 
> Clementine 30 min driving, 20 ground driving
> 
> We're off to a strong start! Glad your joining us logging time Mindy!



Thank you! I'm so proud of myself for remembering. And isn't there something so satisfying about watching the hours add up!?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 12, 2019)

Mindy, your horses don't seem hairy enough for Montana! Mine are quite hideous right now.


----------



## MindySchroder (Jan 12, 2019)

LOL! Zorro has several inches of hair. He grows a very thick dense coat but it isn't terribly long. Now Mikey has loooong hair. My mare Sky also has a very thick dense coat but to me she looks like a snuggly teddy bear. And lucky for me she LOVES to snuggle!


----------



## MindySchroder (Jan 13, 2019)

Yesterday was Zorro's first day pulling the travois! Whoot whoot! He did 90 minutes:



And he did another 90 minutes today, ground driving!

Mikey did 30 minutes of driving yesterday and 45 minutes of driving today.


----------



## Cayuse (Jan 15, 2019)

I think I said this somewhere else, but I'm saying it again, Zorro is adorable.
We have no snow for sledding and the ground continues to be a mess so no driving for me. I'm letting my three amigos think they are feral. This plan of action will not serve me well when springtime arrives


----------



## MindySchroder (Jan 15, 2019)

Thank you Cayuse!! I do love my Zorro 

Zorro did 90 minutes of ground driving with the travois today!


----------



## MajorClementine (Jan 16, 2019)

For those who drove with us last year,the bells have arrived and will be shipped to you this weekend. Thanks for being patient with me in getting these out. For those that participate again this year we'll do a small participation trinket for those who log or at least chat with us on the driving hours and driving day thread on a regular basis. You guys make this so much fun and have really encouraged me to make driving goals for this year.

New spreadsheet will be up soon. I'll try to make it a google doc so everyone can see it


----------



## MindySchroder (Jan 17, 2019)

Zorro did 120 minutes of ground driving today... we walked 5 miles!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 17, 2019)

Lovely weather today before the next arctic front. 90 minutes ground driving Nugget. 35 minutes driving Dapper Dan.


----------



## MindySchroder (Jan 17, 2019)

It was an interesting day here today! Some sleet and some rain and then some sun shine just in time for Zorro and I to hit the trails! He did 100 minutes of ground driving today!


----------



## Cate L. (Jan 17, 2019)

Hi, so I thought my mini mare Remmie and I would join in the fun. I'm not entirely sure how this logging minute thing works, but so far since the beginning of the year we have driven a total of 360 minutes! Sounds like a lot when you write it out that way but it doesn't seem like it when your out there driving! We tend to drive for about an hour at a time. It's been raining a lot here but we manage to find some driving time in between the storms. 

Also Mindy, Zoro is absolutely adorable!


----------



## MindySchroder (Jan 17, 2019)

Thank you Cate! Zorro is a big fluffy sweet heart! I can't wait to see some pictures of your girl


----------



## Cayuse (Jan 18, 2019)

25 minutes of ground driving for Peanut. It warmed up. All we could do was walk, though.


----------



## MajorClementine (Jan 19, 2019)

Got the new spreadsheet up.... https://www.icloud.com/numbers/0kBzgRFyLwTXe3_5Lz2nd-yQA#2019_1st_Quarter

I'm hoping that the link will work. Someone please let me know. I'm not great at this icloud thing... I may need to make it a google doc but I'm even worse at that....


----------



## Cayuse (Jan 19, 2019)

I can see it


----------



## MajorClementine (Jan 20, 2019)

Hooray! Thank you Cayuse! I do them 3 months at a time so it's easier for me to keep organized


----------



## MindySchroder (Jan 22, 2019)

Zorro had 90 minutes of ground driving today in freezing cold temps with the wind howling! Brrrr!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 22, 2019)

You are hardy!


----------



## MindySchroder (Jan 23, 2019)

Zorro had 80 minutes of pulling the sled. Sometimes I sat in it for very short distances, but I would still consider it ground driving!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 23, 2019)

I need one of those.


----------



## Peggy Porter (Jan 24, 2019)

Major Clementine I can see the new spreadsheet. Are we supposed to add our numbers to it? Or post here and you will add them?


----------



## Cate L. (Jan 24, 2019)

I love the sled pictures! It would be so much fun to drive in the snow like that. Where we live it just rains a lot.

Remmie added 60 minutes of driving to her time today. She got all dressed up to take a friend of mines kid for a drive on his birthday.


----------



## Cayuse (Jan 24, 2019)

We had snow for the sled on Monday but I missed out on it as I had to get my eye  fixed. I was competely bummed. Now of course the snow is gone and we are having a rain storm :-(
I think I have cabin fever!


----------



## Cayuse (Jan 24, 2019)

Yes, you do!


Marsha Cassada said:


> I need one of those.


----------



## MajorClementine (Jan 24, 2019)

Peggy Porter said:


> Major Clementine I can see the new spreadsheet. Are we supposed to add our numbers to it? Or post here and you will add them?



Just post here and I'll add to it. That way I know what has and hasn't been added. Sometimes it takes me a little bit to get caught up but I always post after I catch up on hours so I know where I left off


----------



## MindySchroder (Jan 24, 2019)

Zorro did 90 minutes of ground driving today with the sled! He did great! Lots of trotting today and he even cantered a little bit. He was super forward and so happy and bright as we walked along. He is such a FUN pony!


----------



## Peggy Porter (Jan 24, 2019)

Mindy you are soooo much hardier than me! I stopped out to see my boys for the first time in a week. 20 minutes and 4 cookies each and I was out of there! Temps in the single digits with gusty winds make these old bones ache. I am so blessed to have a wonderful family to board my boys with. The girls had their manes and tails all brushed and braided, and their mom gives them warm beet pulp mash every night. I don’t ever worry about them.


----------



## Peggy Porter (Jan 24, 2019)

1-4-2019 Butch Cassidy 30 mins
1-5-2019 Butch Cassidy 60 mins
1-17-2019 Sundance Kid 30 mins

Thanks!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 25, 2019)

60 minutes for Nugget.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 26, 2019)

35 minutes driving for Dapper Dan. We ponied Nugget.


----------



## Cayuse (Jan 26, 2019)

25 minutes for Peanut. Beautiful day here!
Thanks MC ​


----------



## MindySchroder (Jan 26, 2019)

Beautiful day today! Zorro did 80 minutes of ground driving. He is soooo ready for the cart!! Whoot whoot!


----------



## Northwolf (Jan 28, 2019)

Hi there! Sorry about being inactive for the last few weeks. I just had a lot of work to do. I drove my horses as much as possible, but only short drives due to the cold weather... No worries; I worked them on the ground every day or took them out for walks to keep them in shape. 

I logged my driving hours as following: 

1/1 40 minutes tandem driving with Massai/Moony
1/3 40 minutes Teddy
1/4 40 minutes Teddy/Massai
1/4 30 minutes Moony
1/5 20 minutes Moony
1/6 20 minutes Massai
1/12 50 minutes Teddy/Massai
1/12 30 minutes Moony
1/13 20 minutes Moony
1/13 30 minutes Teddy
1/18 20 minutes Massai
1/19 50 minutes Moony/Massai
1/19 20 minutes Teddy
1/26 20 minutes Moony
1/26 30 minutes Teddy/Massai
1/27 50 minutes Teddy/Massai


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 28, 2019)

nothwolf, I wondered where you'd been!


----------



## Northwolf (Jan 31, 2019)

Marsha Cassada said:


> nothwolf, I wondered where you'd been!


Thanks Marsha  I enjoyed holiday without being on the computer, then we were overwhelmed with work on the company and my best friend was on surgery, so I helped her with her horses. I have two horses more to train right now, which I work twice a week. It's challenging to manage all, but I always have fun with the horses!


----------



## MindySchroder (Jan 31, 2019)

Sooooo on Tuesday Zorro pulled the Hyperbike for the first time! Whoot Whoot! He was a rock star. I wrote a blog about it that you can find here: Zorro's 1st Drive in the Hyperbike

He did 5 miles that day which was 120 minutes driving in cart!


----------



## MindySchroder (Jan 31, 2019)

Zorro did 60 minutes of driving in the bike today!


----------



## Cayuse (Feb 1, 2019)

Mindy, I enjoyed the video


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 2, 2019)

50 minutes driving for Dapper Dan. We ponied Nugget.


----------



## HomesteadFox (Feb 2, 2019)

Okay, this is measly time, but I've been itching to be able to add my time here. Maybelle did 10 minutes of ground driving today. Tomorrow we start the real deal, I figured I would give her a quick one today after a year off.


----------



## MindySchroder (Feb 2, 2019)

Cayuse said:


> Mindy, I enjoyed the video


Thank you! He is such a good boy 

Zorro did 60 minutes of driving in cart today!

He was watching our neighbor, who is fitting her barrel horses right now, coming down the hill behind us. He doesn't mind her horses but her horses freak when they see us. LOL!


----------



## Cayuse (Feb 2, 2019)

30 minutes for Cappy!


----------



## diamond c (Feb 3, 2019)

ok I'm in. 30mins ground driving for Hershey. A refresher course really. 1hr ground driving for Tumbleweed. It was her very first time. I hope it counts even though my daughter was on the lines and I was on the lead rope, as an emergency break.


----------



## Cayuse (Feb 3, 2019)

30 minutes of!ground driving Cappy this afternoon.


----------



## Cayuse (Feb 4, 2019)

20 minutes ground driving Peanut.


----------



## MindySchroder (Feb 7, 2019)

Sigh. We are going into week two of below zero temps. This morning we are sitting at -30. So no driving for Zorro and I. We are both missing the fun!!! Next Thursday it is supposed to warm back up into the 20's and we can hit the trails again!


----------



## MajorClementine (Feb 8, 2019)

Wow you guys are driving like crazy! I'm headed south next week for a grooming conference but leaving a day early to stop and get in a day driving both Clem and Candace. All caught up on the hours. 

So happy to see so many new drivers joining our group this year!


----------



## Cayuse (Feb 10, 2019)

30 minutes or ground driving the Nut this afternoon.


----------



## Northwolf (Feb 11, 2019)

not much driving for us in the last two weeks  we have had a lot of snow, very icy roads and some thunderstorms that made driving impossible. 

2/1: 20 minutes for Moony
2/2: 20 minutes for Teddy
2/3: 60 minutes SLEDDING! for the team Teddy/Moony and 40 minutes on the sled for Massai
2/10: 20 minutes for Teddy (not really funny with that ice on the road  So we did only a short drive...)

Hopefully it will be better the next few weeks!


----------



## MindySchroder (Feb 13, 2019)

Yay! 40 minutes out with Zorro today. I'm not sure whether this should go in the driving column or the ground driving column. He pulled the sled and I would get in and out of as we went...


----------



## Zarah (Feb 13, 2019)

MindySchroder said:


> Thank you Cayuse!! I do love my Zorro
> 
> Zorro did 90 minutes of ground driving with the travois today!




I just saw this of Zorro and that's a great photo. Does he have on those hoof boots to keep his feet okay?


----------



## MindySchroder (Feb 14, 2019)

Zarah said:


> I just saw this of Zorro and that's a great photo. Does he have on those hoof boots to keep his feet okay?


When we don't have snow on the road then he wears his hooves down on the gravel. We do LOTS of miles so I do have my ponies wear boots on the fronts. They don't seem to need them on the hinds at this time. His boots are the Equine Fusion boots, the Active model. We love them!!


----------



## minihorse (Feb 14, 2019)

MindySchroder said:


> Yay! 40 minutes out with Zorro today. I'm not sure whether this should go in the driving column or the ground driving column. He pulled the sled and I would get in and out of as we went...
> 
> View attachment 39630




Those eyes fascinate me. I love the mostly white with those blue eyes. Good looking fellow. Is is a swashbuckler as person Zorro was in the movies?


----------



## Cayuse (Feb 17, 2019)

30 minutes of ground driving Peanut today. The ice melted in enough spots so we had at least a large circle and a straight runway to work with.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 17, 2019)

70 minutes for Dapper Dan. This includes stopping for a few minutes to chat with a neighbor. It was pretty cold and windy but the sun was shining.


----------



## Northwolf (Feb 18, 2019)

Weather is amazing right now, but the roads are still icy. I tried to drive on the weekend. 

2/15: 50 minutes for Moony, 20 minutes for Teddy
2/16: 1 hour for Teddy/Moony


----------



## Cayuse (Feb 22, 2019)

35 minutes for Peanut split between driving and ground driving. Just enough snow!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 22, 2019)

I went out to drive Dapper Dan today and walked into a mist. Decided not to drive. Tomorrow winds of 50-60 mph are predicted, so doubt there will be any driving then.


----------



## Cayuse (Feb 22, 2019)

With that much wind, you might have a flying horse! Pegasus


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 22, 2019)

It might be fun going one direction, but the other direction might be challenging! We'll see if the weatherman is correct.


----------



## Peggy Porter (Feb 23, 2019)

Woohoo! Finally a nice day! I got in a quick drive before going to work. 

Butch Cassidy 
30 mins


----------



## Cayuse (Feb 23, 2019)

30 minutes of sledding with Peanut. We wore out the last of the snow.


----------



## MindySchroder (Feb 23, 2019)

Zorro got in about 20 minutes of drive time today. The weather wasn't terrible when we started but by the time I got him hitched the snow was blowing in sideways! He was NOT impressed by my great ideas. LOL!

I got a set of shafts built by Patty's Pony Place. I found them for sale on Facebook and grabbed them up! So now my Kingston cart has their suspension kit and their shafts and is quite the machine. If you are wondering about upgrading your shafts I would have to say go for it! I have some adjusting to do but that wasn't going to happen today... Next time for sure!

Here he is being super annoyed with me. LOL!



And then looking handsome...


As you can see I have to adjust the height of the shafts so my seat isn't tipping back like that. But I know all my ponies are going to love having a bit more room and I love how adjustable these shafts are!!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 24, 2019)

90 minutes today for Dapper Dan.


----------



## Northwolf (Feb 25, 2019)

2/19: 60 minutes ground driving for Moony
2/20: 50 minutes ground driving for Teddy
2/23: 50 minutes for the team Teddy/Moony
2/24: 30 minutes for Moony


----------



## Patty's Pony Place (Feb 25, 2019)

Cayuse said:


> 35 minutes for Peanut split between driving and ground driving. Just enough snow!


Awesome!! Great looking shaft set too! HA! Nice to see you out and enjoying!!


----------



## Patty's Pony Place (Feb 25, 2019)

MindySchroder said:


> Zorro got in about 20 minutes of drive time today. The weather wasn't terrible when we started but by the time I got him hitched the snow was blowing in sideways! He was NOT impressed by my great ideas. LOL!
> 
> I got a set of shafts built by Patty's Pony Place. I found them for sale on Facebook and grabbed them up! So now my Kingston cart has their suspension kit and their shafts and is quite the machine. If you are wondering about upgrading your shafts I would have to say go for it! I have some adjusting to do but that wasn't going to happen today... Next time for sure!
> 
> ...


You should clear things up on Facebook so I can comment and help you there too. You do need to adjust the shafts and try to get the body of the cart level. Not totally certain you will be able to, as the cart is pretty low behind that horse. As adjustable as our signature shafts are - you still need to have at least close to the right size of cart for the horse. Though you have indeed seen all of our data on FB and likely YouTube as well, here is a link to one on how to set up a cart.


----------



## MajorClementine (Mar 2, 2019)

There it is folks, February's driving minutes are in the books. I did end up going south but it had and was raining so much that the arena was a pond and the entire property was a mud puddle. No fun for hitching in. Hubby did drive the Fjord a bit while I baked a cake with my niece though. He's tougher than I am


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 3, 2019)

I'd pass up a drive for a slice of cake.

I had Peanut out today for 40 minutes total. 20 ground driving and 20 driving.
Thanks!


MajorClementine said:


> There it is folks, February's driving minutes are in the books. I did end up going south but it had and was raining so much that the arena was a pond and the entire property was a mud puddle. No fun for hitching in. Hubby did drive the Fjord a bit while I baked a cake with my niece though. He's tougher than I am


----------



## Northwolf (Mar 4, 2019)

Thanks MajorClementine! I've a few minutes I can add to February:

2/27: 30 minutes for Teddy
2/28: 30 minutes for the team Massai/Moony

and for March:
3/2: 30 minutes for Teddy, 60 minutes for Moony
3/3: 40 minutes for Teddy


----------



## Peggy Porter (Mar 4, 2019)

It’s still wintering here in IL so no driving for me....


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 7, 2019)

40 minutes for Dapper Dan. It was lovely driving weather. Not too hot for the yak, but pleasant for the human.


----------



## MindySchroder (Mar 8, 2019)

60 minutes for Zorro yesterday! Ground driving


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 8, 2019)

Cappy had 3O minutes ground driving followed by 15 minutes of hauling me around in the sled for a total of 45 minutes. 
Thanks MC


----------



## MindySchroder (Mar 8, 2019)

Zorro did 80 minutes of ground driving today! I'm so happy to be back out with him


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 9, 2019)

Another 45 minutes with Cappy split between some ground driving and the sled.


----------



## MindySchroder (Mar 9, 2019)

Zorro drove in the cart for 30 minutes today and then we did 90 minutes of ground driving! He is out of shape so I can't expect him to haul me very far right now. And we still have lots of snow!

We did manage to get the easy entry cart balanced perfectly for him.


You can see the seat is tipping back. That just means I need to adjust the shafts to be a bit longer on the bottom there. Then this happens:


It's level as can be. The bubble of the level was right in the middle  I love the new shafts and my suspension kit! There is too much snow for this cart but we did have fun going up and down the road a bit. It was slick and the snow was deep in parts so we kept that part short.

But our walk was pretty!


----------



## Northwolf (Mar 11, 2019)

3/5: 30 minutes for Moony
3/8: 30 minutes for Moony, 50 minutes for the team Teddy/Massai
3/9: 30 minutes for Teddy
3/10: 30 minutes for Moony, 60 minutes for the team Teddy/Massai

We had kind of springtime last week! Warm, but rainy and stormy.


----------



## MindySchroder (Mar 12, 2019)

Zorro did 80 minutes of ground driving today!


----------



## Peggy Porter (Mar 13, 2019)

Woohooo! Finally some springish weather! My stolen granddaughter did all the driving, I just sat and coached her. 

Butch Cassidy 
45 mins


----------



## MindySchroder (Mar 14, 2019)

Drove Zorro in the sled today - 80 minutes!


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 15, 2019)

MindySchroder said:


> Drove Zorro in the sled today - 80 minutes!


As of today our snow is gone :-(. I only used my sled about eight times this winter as we had lots of ice along with snow. I am looking forward to getting the cart out but now we have "mud season" to get through.
When does Spring come to Montana?


----------



## MindySchroder (Mar 15, 2019)

Cayuse said:


> As of today our snow is gone :-(. I only used my sled about eight times this winter as we had lots of ice along with snow. I am looking forward to getting the cart out but now we have "mud season" to get through.
> When does Spring come to Montana?



That is really hard to say. We have literally FEET of snow still and I doubt it will all be melted until the end of June beginning of July.

This is my driveway right now...



We have been below zero so much in February and March and it just kept snowing and snowing. But it is supposed to warm up this weekend and next week. Yesterday we were sitting at 28 degrees and we were all sweating! LOL! It seemed so hot. Next week we'll be in the 40's! Whoot whoot!


----------



## Peggy Porter (Mar 15, 2019)

"]That is really hard to say. We have literally FEET of snow still and I doubt it will all be melted until the end of June beginning of July.

Ahhhh he// no!


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Mar 15, 2019)

Did hardly any driving last year and haven't gotten out this year. I'm itching to go! I did do about 20 minutes of ground driving with May a couple weeks ago, but either she's gotta loose some weight (def needs to haha) or I gotta get some bigger harness parts for her before I can really do anything.


----------



## MindySchroder (Mar 15, 2019)

Zorro and I had a FANTASTIC drive with the bike today! We crossed water and met a neighbor on the road so he had to stand quietly while we visited. She was riding her rodeo horse who was a bit nervous and fidgety, but Zorro stood perfectly the entire time. When she left Zorro got a bit antsy, but settled when I asked and we had a nice walk some of the way home and then he trotted nice and relaxed when the road wasn't too slick. 

As for the water. There were HUGE mud puddles in the road. Most of the time the ponies do NOT want to walk in them. I never make a bit deal about it because at some point they will have to when the puddle takes up the entire road. But not Zorro. He made a beeline for the mud puddles and walked straight into them. No hesitation at all! And he drank from them as well. I loved to see that because when we do our big group drives this spring, summer and fall there are often water crossings and it's such a huge bonus if the horses will drink from the creeks or lakes or puddles. Last year Sky really struggled with this BUT she did over come her intense fear of water after a few drives. I'm so happy that Zorro doesn't have a fear so far!

Zorro did 80 minutes of driving today


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 15, 2019)

Good thing he didn't decide to have a nice roll in the puddle  . I have one that thinks about it. Fortunately it has never progressed much passed thinking about it. Once or twice I've caught him sort of starting to lower himself .​


----------



## MindySchroder (Mar 15, 2019)

Cayuse said:


> Good thing he didn't decide to have a nice roll in the puddle  . I have one that thinks about it. Fortunately it has never progressed much passed thinking about it. Once or twice I've caught him sort of starting to lower himself .​


A few times I wasn't sure if he was thinking about that. Not at the puddle but at the sandy part of the road. I don't think he would want to roll in a puddle when it's only 20 degrees out and the wind was howling! LOL!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 16, 2019)

I know that feeling, when the horse is thinking of rolling!
60 minutes for Dapper Dan today. Ponied Midnight. Gorgeous weather!


----------



## MindySchroder (Mar 17, 2019)

Zorro did 60 minutes of ground driving today. He was a teacher at a beginner driving clinic today so he was ground drove by lots of different people and had his harness put on by 16 different people today. He was amazing!

Then we did 60 minutes of driving in the sled after the ground driving


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 17, 2019)

What a good, busy boy he was!


----------



## Peggy Porter (Mar 17, 2019)

Snow in the morning, melted by 11a.m. Beautiful sunshine. 

Sundance Kid
50 mins


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 18, 2019)

I was just thinking about our Jeannie. Has anyone heard from her?


----------



## Peggy Porter (Mar 18, 2019)

Cayuse said:


> I was just thinking about our Jeannie. Has anyone heard from her?


I think of her often. But have not heard from her. I hope she’s living the dream!


----------



## MindySchroder (Mar 19, 2019)

Zorro did 120 minutes of driving with the bike today! He was awesome


----------



## MindySchroder (Mar 20, 2019)

Zorro drove for 180 minutes today with the Hyperbike. Super fun day in the mud!


----------



## Peggy Porter (Mar 22, 2019)

Time spent with my stolen granddaughters is always great fun!

Butch Cassidy
50 mins


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 22, 2019)

Introduced Midnight to the harness today. We tried a little ground driving. Unfortunately, she is one of those horses that puts the tongue over the bit. If she continues to do it, I will have to deal with it. Not really enough time to count, just playing around a little.


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 22, 2019)

Maybe it was from anxiety (the tongue) and something she will work through. Peanut did that last Fall at the ADT. All of a sudden he shut down during the dressage test (of course) and looked befuddled and bewildered. Upon closer inspection, he had managed to get the tongue over the bit. It was a schooling show so we were able to fix it and then finish the test. He tried it again once or twice that day but we raised the bit a little and then he found something else to worry about  He had never put his tongue over before, I think he was anxious and when anxious his mouth goes into overdrive. I guess the stress has to come out somewhere!

How was she about the rest of the harness? Did it seem new to her or routine?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 22, 2019)

She didn't care about the harness at all. And when she wore the bridle before it was no big deal. But this time I was introducing some rein work and she had no idea. It was just an introduction; We ended on a good note and she enjoyed some good scratches after. I think if I have someone lead her next time, it will go better. It's so hard to work alone. She's really never had much handling, so everything is new to her.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 22, 2019)

Cayuse, interesting that Peanut did that tongue over the bit thing at the show. Yes, little Midnight was certainly bewildered. We have to start somewhere.


----------



## Willow Flats (Mar 23, 2019)

Hi,
Wondering if either of you have ever used a bit lifter. I do with one of my horses.


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 23, 2019)

No, I haven't. Yet, lol. It was hopefully a one time thing with Peanut. Is a bit lifter a strap that goes from one side of the bit to the other over their nose? Or is it something different? We have the strap option in the back of our minds if he decides to make a habit  of it. 
Where did you get your bit lifter?


Willow Flats said:


> Hi,
> Wondering if either of you have ever used a bit lifter. I do with one of my horses.


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 23, 2019)

Yeah, he HAD to do it in front of an audience . He put on quite a show that day! Came out of the trailer hotter than a two dollar pistol and was full of shenanigans. Even leading him was a project. But he simmered down and by the middle


Marsha Cassada said:


> Cayuse, interesting that Peanut did that tongue over the bit thing at the show. Yes, little Midnight was certainly bewildered. We have to start somewhere.


of the day had gathered his wits and was a good little man. I think he even had a little fun
(maybe he had TOO much fun). I was like the mom whose kid has the mother of all temper tantrums in public, I wanted to disappear...


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 23, 2019)

I've tried a flash band. Bit lifter sounds more useful. I will check into that. My mare may not do it any more after she gets more used to things. Crossed fingers!


----------



## Willow Flats (Mar 24, 2019)

I bought the bit lifter from Driving Essentials Inc. It was only $13.50. Its made by Zilco. Says pony but fits a mini perfect. The one from Chimacum looks a little bulky to me, this one lays very flat and neat.
Never have to worry about losing steering.


----------



## MindySchroder (Mar 24, 2019)

I drive in an arch mouth baucher cheek bit that is also a smaller diameter to better fit in the horses mouth. The arch mouth style mouth piece makes it VERY hard for them to get their tongue over the bit. My mare, Sky, HATES tongue pressure so was very insistent about putting her tongue over the bit. She is 16 and has been been driving since she was 2 1/2 years old, always in a roller mouth mullen style Myler half cheek. But for some reason last year she decided she didn't like that bit any more. Once I switched her, she tried to put her tongue over once and has been very content ever since! All three of my ponies drive in this style of bit and seem very happy.

Zorro drove 120 minutes yesterday with the bike. We were both covered in mud and happy when we got home! LOL!


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 24, 2019)

Loved the video. Every time you got into the mud and I could hear his squishy hoof beats in it, the captioning said "Applause"


----------



## MindySchroder (Mar 24, 2019)

Cayuse said:


> Loved the video. Every time you got into the mud and I could hear his squishy hoof beats in it, the captioning said "Applause"



Oh my gosh! I LOVE this!!! It seems very appropriate  I was grinning like crazy and laughing my butt off as we cantered through the mud!


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 24, 2019)

35 minutes ground driving Peanut. Through the mud . No applause for me, though!


----------



## Willow Flats (Mar 25, 2019)

My little guy was a roadster and was stressed out and unhappy with his bit when I got him. Was always rushing to get relief and had been passed around by several owners. Long story, but he has been re-trained and is now living the good life using a Bowman UTR bit. (Ultimate tounge relief) plus the bit lifter offers a little relief too.

I don't know what all happened to him but he is now the sweetest guy and so light in the mouth....really fun to drive.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 26, 2019)

What kind of bit was he unhappy with?


----------



## Willow Flats (Mar 26, 2019)

Marsha Cassada said:


> What kind of bit was he unhappy with?


A snaffle with bean.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 26, 2019)

30 minutes ground driving Midnight today. Put the pvc shaft-thing on her and she didn't mind it at all. Maybe she will work out! Hope to find out whether she is in foal in the next few days.


----------



## Peggy Porter (Mar 26, 2019)

Spring-like weather was here today (and maybe tomorrow also). I had a nice relaxing drive with the old fart.

Sundance Kid 
45 mins


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 26, 2019)

35 minutes ground driving Peanut. Hope to get the cart out of the barn tomorrow and maybe hitch him on Friday. I may not drive depending on the footing, but I would like to get the harness adjusted to the cart. 

Glad everyone is getting out and having fun


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 27, 2019)

20 minutes ground driving today (thanks MC!). He was a good boy and started to reach for the bit and take contact. This is where we left off last Fall. He was a little more limber today and warmed up quickly. The first few times I worked with him this month he was stiff (he has those "mini stifles") so I'd have to warm him up slowly. I should've done his stretching exercises all winter, but I stopped in Jan because it was so cold. My bad


----------



## MajorClementine (Mar 27, 2019)

Whew.... you guys are driving some miles as the winter dissolves into spring! I love getting caught up on all the time spent driving and the driving adventures. This years "Driving Hours" thread is full of pictures and it's really fun to see.

I am trying to connive a way to get my minis home ASAP! Hours are caught up


----------



## MajorClementine (Mar 27, 2019)

For those that don't peek at the chart... Group Driving Hours total is currently 64 and Ground Driving total is 50!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 28, 2019)

20 minutes ground driving Midnight. Looked on the pvc shafts also. Then we played with hoola hoop and stepping onto a pedestal. Vet visit for ultra sound tomorrow. I don't know what I'm hoping for.


----------



## MajorClementine (Mar 28, 2019)

What stretching exercises where you doing with him? Clementine has one moody stifle as well. I always ground drive her at a walk before hitching her even though she wants to trot. If not that thing is clicky and angry.

Let us know how the ultrasound goes.


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 28, 2019)

Usually I do his stretching exercises after I work him when he is warmed up but I have done them before work. It is kinda hard to explain but I will try. I stand at his hip, facing his tail and pick up his hoof like I was going to clean it, I then grasp the toe in my hand and gently guide the foot forward and down (not outward to the side, but forward and underneath as if they were taking a big step). Gravity does all the work, you don't push or pull, just guide slow. The horse will do the work. He gets to a certain point and I slip my hand out from under his foot before he gets to the ground and steps  on my fingers (he has!)
This is supposed to stretch the hamstrings but it seems to help his stifle too. At first he could barely stretch but he is getting better. He is generally tight through his whole heiney so we do what we can to keep him loose.
Massage helps him, too. Wish I got as much pampering as he does


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 28, 2019)

I do that stretch with all my horses. I was told it was good for the stifle. When Dapper Dan is having trouble, he cannot get his hind leg all the way under him at first, but after a few days he can do it. It's so funny to do this stretch with Dapper Dan, who is 32", and with one that is 36"! The legs are so much longer.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 29, 2019)

45 minutes driving Dapper Dan today.


----------



## MindySchroder (Apr 1, 2019)

Zorro did 80 minutes of driving in the bike today! We are planning on going to a driving clinic this weekend at Fraser's School of Driving. I'm very excited to be taking Zorro there!


----------



## Northwolf (Apr 2, 2019)

SPRING is finally arrived in Switzerland too!  I was driving a lot the last two weeks:

3/15: 30 minutes for Moony
3/17: 60 minutes for the team Teddy/Massai
3/19: 20 minutes for Massai
3/21: 30 minutes for Teddy
3/22: 30 minutes for the team Teddy/Massai/Moony
3/23: 40 minutes again for the 3-in-hand-team
3/24: 50 minutes for the team Teddy/Massai
3/26: 20 minutes for Moony
3/29: 30 minutes for the team Teddy/Massai/Moony
3/30: 30 minutes for Massai, 30 minutes for the team Teddy/Massai/Moony
3/31: 60 minutes for Moony, 70 minutes TANDEM with the team Teddy/Massai

GROUND DRIVING:
3/18: 50 minutes for Moony
3/26: 15 minutes for Massai


----------



## Peggy Porter (Apr 2, 2019)

Temps are still lower than normal here in N. Illinois so not a lot of driving.

Sundance Kid 45 mins

Butch Cassidy 45 mins


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 2, 2019)

20 minutes ground driving Midnight in the wind. She's working a little better but still putting her tongue over the bit. Hope to work through it. She's been in season the last week and a little bit of an attitude.


----------



## MindySchroder (Apr 2, 2019)

Drove Zorro for 40 minutes today. Just a nice walk with the hyperbike...


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 3, 2019)

So used to seeing Zorro in the snow; he sort of blends in. Looking forward to seeing him in summer landscape.


----------



## MindySchroder (Apr 3, 2019)

90 minutes ground driving Zorro today with one line. He was wonderful mixed with a bit of crazy. He can't be perfect every day  I'm very excited to be heading to a driving clinic this weekend! We have been trying to get over there for 4 months!! With the new horse trailer the weather can't hold us back any longer... whoot whoot!


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 7, 2019)

Hope!you had fun at the clinic. Looks like your snow is slowly going, that must be nice. I am living in The Land of Perpetual Mud. But at least now it is warm mud.

25 minutes ground driving Peanut today


----------



## MindySchroder (Apr 7, 2019)

We had a blast at the clinic! Can we share the minutes from that or is that not allowed?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 7, 2019)

I'd like to hear more about the clinic!


----------



## MindySchroder (Apr 7, 2019)

Here is the blog post!
https://theessentialhorse.com/2019/04/08/fraser-school-of-driving-our-first-clinic/


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 7, 2019)

That looked like lots of fun! I have a hard time with the marathon courses. My mind just can't process it for some reason (perhaps because I have a hard time telling left from right) Cones I can remember OK, but not the obstacle (barrel) part, I just get completely lost . It's really bad, lol.
Zorro scoots nicely right around those turns, doesn't he? Good boy!


----------



## Minidreamz0581 (Apr 8, 2019)

I’m a little late to the party but I have been keeping track of our drives...Coady and I are at 180 minutes for the year, all in the awesome Hyperbike! Now that the weather in PA finally seems like it is leveling out I hope to start getting serious...it’s time for he and I to get some miles under our belt. Mindy, that clinic looked like so much fun, and Zorro never ceases to amaze! He’s such an awesome little trooper!


----------



## Peggy Porter (Apr 8, 2019)

It feels like spring here in n. Illinois! Longest.winter.ever.

Butch Cassidy 
50 mins


----------



## Northwolf (Apr 9, 2019)

This sounds amazing, Mindy! I've had a few driving lessons and clinics the last years, but never with my own ponies. Hopefully we will do this soon. I will have a look next weekend on a drivers training in a driving school. Maybe it will be an option for us to start visiting trainings there.

But, we've had an awesome driving weekend on our own!

4/2: 40 minutes for Teddy
4/5: 20 minutes for the team Teddy/Massai/Moony
4/6: 30 minutes for Teddy, 20 minutes for Massai and 70 minutes for Moony
4/7: 70 minutes for the team Massai/Moony/Teddy

I noticed we got faster than last year... We needed 40 minutes last year for a route we now make in 20  I need some new routes soon! But there's a lot of traffic around us.


----------



## Minidreamz0581 (Apr 9, 2019)

60 minutes for Coady this morning


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 9, 2019)

It's raining .
Snow tonight.
Then,
Rain
Rain 
Rain.
No driving in the foreseeable future.
I agree with Peggy that this is the longest winter ever.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 9, 2019)

Northwolf, I hear you about doing the route in shorter time. If I want to add up driving minutes, I have to slow down on my route.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 9, 2019)

50 minutes for Dapper Dan today. A little breezy, but overall a great day to drive. Wind warnings tomorrow then chances of snow for the next day. Spring is certainly over rated as a season, imho...


----------



## Peggy Porter (Apr 10, 2019)

. Cold, damp, and windy this morning.
Beautiful spring day yesterday.

Butch Cassidy 
30 mins


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 10, 2019)

30 minutes ground driving Midnight. Last 10 minutes was ground driving with the pvc travois. She didn't care about it a bit. She still doesn't rein very well yet but hopefully will improve.


----------



## Minidreamz0581 (Apr 10, 2019)

40 minutes for Coady and I today


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 11, 2019)

Opened my eyes this morning and couldn't figure out why everything was so darn BRIGHT! I was getting ready to google this heavenly phenomenon when I realized it was the SUN! 

I tossed the harness on Peanut and we had a great walk, worked on some stretching and once he warmed up practiced having him "follow through" with his hindquarters when turning. It was a nice, peaceful morning.

30 minutes for Peanut. Thank you MC


----------



## MindySchroder (Apr 12, 2019)

I forgot to record my minutes yesterday... Zorro and I did 120 minutes driving with the bike  We did lots of walking, some trotting and some cantering. He is such a rock star! We managed to find the only 2 hours that it wasn't raining or snowing. About 30 minutes after we got home a big old blizzard blew in!

The view on our drive:


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 12, 2019)

60 minutes ground driving for Midnight today out on the road. We spent about 15 of it going 5 feet--in circles. Started off great and I'm congratulating myself, then we get half a mile out and she realizes that she is alone. I finally had to walk beside her head for a while as she seemed to be like a stuck record there. Stopped a few times after that and stood for about a minute until she relaxed. By the time we got home she was doing pretty well. First time I've had her out of the property ground driving. Looked at the time when I got unhooked and was surprised we were gone so long.
She startled a few times but it was just a sideways jump, no bolting. A semi went by us loaded with cotton bales, but that didn't bother her as much as a little pile of dirt by the road.


----------



## MindySchroder (Apr 12, 2019)

Zorro had a short drive today. He was feeling grumpy so we kept it short and sweet  we were trying our new shorter shafts and LOVE them! Driving 30 minutes.


----------



## Minidreamz0581 (Apr 13, 2019)

4/10 — 50 min of ground driving for my sassy little boy...

Today, 50 minutes of driving with much better manners...so glad I ground drove him the other day before hooking him today. He was far more polite than with the previous drives this year. Depending on the weather I’m hoping to trailer him out to the barn that my TWH is boarded at so I can drive him in the arena and out on some of the trails.


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 13, 2019)

45 minutes ground driving Peanut. We had a lesson. Finagled with the new harness and the traces are a wee bit too short for his cart, so I did not drive. Maybe tomorrow with the old breast plate. 
I can't get used to not having wrap straps. Can't teach and old dawg new tricks, I want my wrap straps back!


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 14, 2019)

Drove Peanut  this afternoon. Still tweaking the harness. Used the breast collar from his old harness. I have to let the shaft carriers down a wee bit, the shafts aren't quite level. Breeching maybe a wee bit high. All in all, he seemed happy.

20 minutes ground driving and 15 driving. Thanks!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 14, 2019)

Is the bridle new with the harness? I like the looks of it.


----------



## Minidreamz0581 (Apr 14, 2019)

I was able to take Coady out to the barn where my TWH is boarded and we had 105 minutes of awesome driving  we warmed up in the indoor arena, tried to work on something that sort of resembled dressage if you tried to do dressage with one of those big exercise balls instead of a pony (he was VERY excited and quite bouncy! I don’t think his trot has ever been that springy!), went around the hay field alone and had a lovely canter, had some fun barrel racing in the indoor (ok, so it was cone racing...it’s a mostly English barn and they don’t have barrels...) then went around the hayfield again with my friend and her horse and finally cooled out in the outdoor arena as it started to rain. All and all my little man and I had a great day! The picture is my 39” boy in the crossties after our drive next to his 16.1hh Thoroughbred new friend Mirage! His little legs kept up well with the OTTB’s long ones!


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 14, 2019)

Yes, the bridle is new. I really like it and "Peanut the Picky" approves of it, too. It has very wide blinker stays that are quite substantial and stay put. The crown is shaped behind the ears so it does not cramp the ear area and he seems to like that a lot. I wish it was a bit smaller, If I have to adjust it it will be from the bottom or I can add maybe one hole at the top. If we went to a smaller size, it would've been way too small. He has a short but wide head.
The over check does not want to stay on the waterhook, so I made a loop out of bailing twine, lol. I think a black shoe lace would look better. Anybody have another remedy? 


Marsha Cassada said:


> Is the bridle new with the harness? I like the looks of it.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 15, 2019)

Looks like Coady could be added to the Clipping topic! Peanut is looking sleek and svelte.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 16, 2019)

60 minutes ground driving Midnight today. That included a stop to chat with the neighbor. Their 3 dogs visited with Midnight also.


----------



## Peggy Porter (Apr 17, 2019)

Beautiful spring day today! I’m teaching my second stolen granddaughter to drive! That’s my first stolen granddaughter on the haflinger and the girls’ mom on the drumhorse.


Butch Cassidy 
60 mins


----------



## MindySchroder (Apr 17, 2019)

120 minutes of driving today! Finally. It's been cold and rainy here for several boring days....


----------



## Willow Flats (Apr 18, 2019)

Like the matching shoes and harness!


----------



## MindySchroder (Apr 18, 2019)

80 minutes of driving Zorro today! It was a beautiful sun shiny day for a drive...


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 19, 2019)

Zorro always appears to enjoy his outings. Look at those ears.


----------



## MindySchroder (Apr 19, 2019)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Zorro always appears to enjoy his outings. Look at those ears.


He absolutely LOVES to get out. When he hears me rummaging around in the garage he runs to the gate and waits for me to come get him. I always get the cart and the harness out before I go catch my ponies as their reaction is what tells me if they had a good time the last time we were out. If they meet me at the gate then I know we did well!! Zorro always always meets me at the gate.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 19, 2019)

50 minutes driving for Dapper Dan today. We ponied Midnight. Still working on that extra weight. I think she looks a little better but it's a challenge. I'm trying to get a picture of her, but she is black and very hard to photograph. I will need some help, I think...


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 19, 2019)

Is that a blue hair extension I see in DD's tail ?
Peanut is difficult to photograph, too. The lighting and background has to be just right or there is no contrast anywhere. 

35 minutes ground driving Peanut, we had a lesson today.

MajorClem, have you brought your horses home yet?


----------



## Minidreamz0581 (Apr 19, 2019)

Coady’s minutes for the week so far!
4/15 — 20 min
4/17 — 40 min
4/18 — 40 min
4/19 — 40 min



Marsha, I hope adding Coady to the clipping topic means his mane looks good, not because his owner needs to learn how to use the dang clippers  I’m sort of getting the hang of it...if I had better clippers it would probably help. I’m still so glad that I decided to roach it last year. For some reason I could never get his mane to look nice. Long, short, in between, braided...it just never looked nice. It was also very hot and heavy on his neck. I was so nervous and looked up any and all pictures I could find of roached horses before I did it. I wish I would’ve found Mindy’s blog in my search! Her little guys (and gal) look so great with their cute little Mohawks and I wouldn’t have been so nervous. My clipping skills leave a lot to be desired though  maybe I can post before and after pics when he gets a trim 

On a different note, I’m so jealous of those of you who have nice flat places to drive! I decided to include a pic of us going up our driveway. He was a little tired today so I walked up behind the cart. Usually I only walk the steepest parts.


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 19, 2019)

Minidreamz, I am also jealous of everyone who has a nice long stretch of flat land to drive on! I have a field of ruts.


----------



## MindySchroder (Apr 19, 2019)

Zorro had 120 minutes of driving today. We did the 5 mile drive and there are 4 very steep grades on that drive. He did great!! Even though the wind was absolutely HOWLING.



Speaking of hair cuts... Zorro got a trim the other day. I LOVE how his mane looks when it's roached!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 19, 2019)

Yes, thats a hair extension on dds tail. i put them on midnights mane and one on his tail for fun. they work really well. i started roaching his mane last year. it is so unwieldy.. i never can get it to look right.


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 20, 2019)

20 Minutes for Peanut, we practiced ground driving around cones. I managed not to trample any  but I am sure it will be a much!different story when he is hitched .


----------



## MindySchroder (Apr 20, 2019)

Zorro and I went to a friends house today and drove for 90 minutes. It was a fun day!


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 21, 2019)

Mindy, the carriage dog looked like he was having fun, too!

I ground drove Cappy today. This Spring, when the weather has cooperated, I have been doing some ground work with him. Sprinkling in some short natural horsemanship sessions when we can. It has helped him a lot! I have not ground driven him in about 2 months and today I could see his flexibility has improved along with his listening skills. Hope it continues.

20 minutes for Cappy


----------



## MajorClementine (Apr 22, 2019)

Whew... All caught up.

So great to see so many new drivers to our "logging hours" thread.

@MindySchroder Please do add your driving time from the great clinic you attended. Any time hitched and in the cart is time logged. Even if you're sitting in the cart at a stand still for 30 min while waiting for a parade to start. If they are in harness and you've got the lines log it 

My horses are coming home May 6th. I was hoping for sooner but what can you do? After this spring of waiting and waiting I'm going to be keeping a couple of them up here next winter. Especially now that I've got shelter in the paddock for them.

It's been great to catch up on everyone's adventures. Hoping to have some of my own soon.

Oh and we're on to the second quarter of 2019! 115 total driving hours for the first quarter.


----------



## Peggy Porter (Apr 22, 2019)

Warm and breezy today. I had time to take both boys out for a while.

Sundance Kid
60mins

Butch Cassidy 
40 mins


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 22, 2019)

MajorClementine, thanks for keeping the hours! You're amazing!
30 minutes ground driving Midnight today. I was planning to go longer but those darn little gnats were terrible.


----------



## Minidreamz0581 (Apr 23, 2019)

Cayuse, I hear you on that one! The hayfield our at the barn my TWH is boarded at is full of bumpy little ruts, which I did not realize until I decided to let Coady canter. I thought my fillings were going to fall out, and I don’t even have any fillings! 

Mindy, what an awesome video! It must be so much fun to have someone to drive with, and I loved the music  Zorro’s freshly trimmed mane is looking quite snazzy!

Last but certainly not least, I LOVE the blue extensions in DD’s tail!! I’ll have to procure those for Coady at some point.

For now though my equine budget has gone to harness upgrades (open cheek pieces, trace carriers etc) and a sooner than expected hoof boot purchase. I wanted to get them for his fronts for our longer drives, but my little man has been rather tender footed when we are on pavement or gravel for the past few drives and we had a near abscess scare with a rock that got embedded during a drive. The wet weather just has his hooves so soft  I’m getting boots for all four. I’m going to take it easy on him until his boots arrive, then we’ll be back in action! I’ll be glad for the cushioning for his joints too...we have a decent amount of pavement to cover on our drives until we can get to the grass and I’ve been worried about his legs. I’m getting the Active model of the equine jogging boots, so when they arrive we’ll see what Prince Coady thinks of them!  (I often joke about him thinking he is royalty...he is very pampered and he struts around the barn like he expects the other horses to bow to him! )

50 minutes for Coady yesterday...a very slow and cautious drive.


----------



## eisaachsen (Apr 24, 2019)

I just started driving my two again! I track with an app so I will have to go back and find the dates and times. Only been a handful of drives...
4/23 Sparky 35 minutes
4/22 Niles 32 minutes
4/21 Sparky 20 minutes
4/20 Niles 33 minutes
4/19 Niles 20 minutes


----------



## eisaachsen (Apr 24, 2019)

eisaachsen said:


> I just started driving my two again! I track with an app so I will have to go back and find the dates and times. Only been a handful of drives...
> 4/23 Sparky 35 minutes
> 4/22 Niles 32 minutes
> 4/21 Sparky 20 minutes
> ...


All of these were hitched to cart.


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 24, 2019)

Welcome to the group eisaachsen!

20 minutes ground driving Peanut this afternoon. Almost took the cart out but it is really soft and muddy again.


----------



## MindySchroder (Apr 24, 2019)

Today Zorro did 90 minutes of driving. We are getting faster on our 4 and 5 mile jaunts. At her peak endurance last summer, his mama could drive 5 miles in 30 minutes! But she is also more of a maniac than Zorro is....

For the clinic we were hitched to the cart for 180 on Saturday morning and then for 240 minutes in the afternoon. On Sunday we just drove in the morning for about 180 minutes as well. A storm was coming in and we were all getting cold on Sunday so we shortened the day. I guess normally they go back out after lunch and drive again like we did on Saturday!

I love seeing all the participants here enjoying their minis  It's so nice to know that these horses are getting good exercise, both physical and mental! Minis are so so smart it's just so darn important for them to use their huge brains!

And @Minidreamz0581 your front boots are on the way!!


----------



## Peggy Porter (Apr 25, 2019)

Butch Cassidy
30 mins


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 25, 2019)

25 more minutes ground driving Peanut. In the sunshine!


----------



## MindySchroder (Apr 25, 2019)

Drove Zorro for 90 minutes this morning! We have a long group drive with my "local"driving club on Saturday so we've been preparing for that. It should be between 8-10 miles  It's our first group drive and I'm so excited!!


----------



## MajorClementine (Apr 26, 2019)

Jealously logging everyones hours while I wish my horses were here... soon...very soon.

Welcome to Sparky and Niles. Happy to have you along for the drive!


----------



## MindySchroder (Apr 27, 2019)

Zorro and I did a group drive with our local driving club today and clocked 180 minutes! We drove 10 miles  I'm so proud of him. He was a rock star and some of the trail was very technical and difficult. I was SO grateful for my Hyperbike as I'm sure Zorro was.


----------



## MajorClementine (Apr 27, 2019)

Mindy what a great area you live in to have all those dirt trails and roads to drive on and people to drive with. Zorro has turned into quite the little rock star hasn't he? Apparently on my driving hours spreadsheet I have the cells set to days/hours/minutes instead of just hours/minutes. Well you'll be thrilled to know that Zorro has over a day of driving this month alone! 

He has 1d 2h 50m!!! That is amazing!

I'm training for a half marathon (I'm not a runner... I haven't run a mile since high school so this is way out of my comfort zone) and hoping that my son will want to do more driving this year and I can jog along with him. I hate leaving him home while I go run so this will get us all out and about. We'll see how it works.

I've also got Perry who just turned a year old and I want to start ponying him along while we drive. I'll start out leading him while my son drives and we'll go from there. Never to early to get them used to the sights and sounds of driving.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 27, 2019)

10 miles for Zorro! Whew!
50 minutes for Dapper Dan and 45 minutes ground driving for Midnight.


----------



## Peggy Porter (Apr 28, 2019)

I forgot to post thursday’s Time. I’m trying to get Butch conditioned for the Spring Fling , but the weather and my time constraints are working against us. 

Butch Cassidy 
45 mins


----------



## MajorClementine (Apr 28, 2019)

Got ya down ladies


----------



## Northwolf (Apr 30, 2019)

oh, there's a lot going on this thread! Sorry being inactive for a while... I spent more energy to train my horses instead of being on the computer 

my hours for the last weeks: 

4/12: 20 minutes for Moony
4/13: 40 minutes for Moony, 30 minutes for Teddy, and 30 minutes for Massai (had to test my new ComfyFit harness! )
4/14: 40 minutes for the team Massai/Teddy/Moony, 20 minutes for Teddy
4/16: 20 minutes for Massai
4/17: 60 minutes for Teddy
4/18: 40 minutes for Moony
4/19: 30 minutes for Moony, 30 minutes for Massai and finally 50 minutes for the team Teddy/Massai/Moony
4/21: 30 minutes for the team Massai/Teddy/Moony
4/22: 30 minutes for Moony, 50 minutes for Massai
4/23: 30 minutes for the team Massai/Teddy/Moony
4/26: 40 minutes for the team Massai/Teddy/Moony
4/27: 120 minutes for Moony, 60 minutes for the team Teddy/Massai
4/28: 40 minutes for Teddy
4/29: 40 minutes for the team Teddy/Moony


----------



## Cayuse (May 3, 2019)

Peggy, I am still fighting the weather here, too. I hitched Peanut today and the sky opened up. I drove in the rain anyways. Not something I ever do, but we were ready to go. It is supposed to rain all weekend.
This week my hours are 50 minutes driving and 60 minutes ground driving.
We took Peanut to a show last Sunday and I was able to ground drive him all over the show grounds. We went right next to the warm up ring and cruised up and down the length of it while the "big" horses warmed up. There was no rail, it was an open area, so we got pretty close and he was great. He did have a dramatic "moment" or two first thing in the morning before his halter class but he simmered down once he had a "look see".


----------



## MajorClementine (May 3, 2019)

Oh my goodness he's beautiful!!! How fun ground driving him around the show grounds. What a great lesson for him. 

And props to you for driving in the rain. But what can you do when you spent all that time hitching and were in the mindset to go for a drive? Put on a rain slicker and get points for being that awesome 

Got hours logged  April is 55 driving hours and 10 ground driving. This club is really racking up the driving hours. Maybe we'll log miles next year to change it up. Or we could log both.... Does everyone have a way to do that via app or bicycle speedometer? Ground driving we could still log time.

Also...is everyone able to see the spreadsheets so they can see what their personal times are? Here's a link to the first quarter for 2019 and the second quarter that we're working on now.

https://www.icloud.com/numbers/0kBzgRFyLwTXe3_5Lz2nd-yQA#2019_1st_Quarter

https://www.icloud.com/numbers/0q4bLgUFqOrIN9E2SazfBP99A#2019_2nd_Quarter


----------



## Cayuse (May 3, 2019)

Thanks MC! Peanut thinks he's pretty cute, too, lol. He has a huge ego (for lack of a better word) for a wee horse. 
I was happy to have the opportunity to ground drive him at the show. Maybe at some point I can hitch him at one. One step at a time.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 3, 2019)

He looked very handsome! You have done amazing work with him, cayuse.


----------



## Minidreamz0581 (May 4, 2019)

Peanut is such a handsome little dude! I love the picture. 

MC, thank you for all the hard work adding up those minutes and putting them into an organized spreadsheet for us!!

I was able to ground drive Coady yesterday for 10 minutes with his new open cheek pieces for his bridle! I was so excited to finally be able to try them out. He was far more relaxed after I put the bridle on...he usually gets super tense when I put his bridle on and he was far more ‘chill’ than usual so that was very exciting for me. Once we started driving he was a bit confused at first and zigzagged like crazy, but once he realized it was his usual job he settled in well. I might try to squeeze a quick drive in before work today. 

I’m still being very careful about his hooves because I’m not using his boots yet...the hoof boots for his fronts arrived but I’m not sure if it’s a good fit. They’re a little roomy, especially in his narrow little hinds. The fronts look pretty good I think...when they are on his hooves but not all fastened up I can fit my index finger down the back of the boot. Not sure if that’s a good amount of room so they don’t pinch or if that’s too much room and they’ll flop. I’m sending poor Mindy to an early retirement with all my questions and poor quality videos! She’s going to lend me a pair of 9’s to try out, so next week I’ll have the next size down to compare to 

Going to try to trailer out to the barn again tomorrow and take my little guy on a trail drive with the big horses, so we’ll see how the weather is.


----------



## Cayuse (May 4, 2019)

Thanks Marsha and Minidreamz 

Minidreamz, what brand of boots are you using?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 4, 2019)

45 minutes for Dapper Dan today. We had a fun drive. Ponied Midnight. I tied her up to a trailer when we got home so I could unharness. We had stopped by the mailbox on the way home. Laid the mail on the trailer--silly me. She chewed it up. I had to pry the envelope out of her mouth. She loves to chew up or stomp on things. Aren't they all different?


----------



## Cayuse (May 5, 2019)

Sounds like Midnight is going to have a playful personality. Have you taught her any tricks yet?

30 minutes of ground driving and 30 minutes of driving for today. No rain 
That would be for Peanut. Thanks MajorClem! (!)


----------



## Minidreamz0581 (May 5, 2019)

30 minutes for Coady yesterday...his first hitched drive with the open cheek pieces  he was unsure at first, then he settled in and did his job like a good little boy. Today was when I was planning on bringing him out to the barn (said the wrong day on a previous post) but our plans got rained out  There is a show next weekend that I’m planning on taking him to so hopefully it doesn’t get rained out as well. 

Cayuse, I’m using the Active Equine Jogging boots. I haven’t gotten to actually use them yet as I want to be sure I have the right size, but they are made VERY well and they look like they have better traction than any sneakers that I’ve ever had for myself!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 5, 2019)

60 minutes ground driving Midnight. We only went 2 miles but it took us that long because I had to stop many times to let her get her head together. She is not really coming along very well. I'm trying all the things I've learned over the years. 
She learned to shake hands. Not 100% yet, but getting the hang of it.
I read an article on The Horse.com about genetics of harness racers. Researchers have found some definite genetic markers for trotters than win. I agree, some horses have a natural affinity for harness work and some do not. If only there were some kind of dna test one could do before investing so much in a possible harness horse...


----------



## Cayuse (May 6, 2019)

30 minutes driving Peanut (hitched)
Thanks!


----------



## MajorClementine (May 8, 2019)

You are all very welcome for my keeping track of hours. It motivates me to get out and use my little pasture pigs. They are back!!! They got here yesterday. It's been rainy and cold so they get a few days to settle in and then it's time to work. I've been reading a lot this winter and have some new things I want to try to improve our driving form and maybe work towards CDEs. I'm also going to work on positive reenforcement training with Pistol to see if he'll come around, Perry as well to get him using his baby mind for things other than "can I chew on that?". 

Here's to hoping for sunny spring weather for everyone!


----------



## Cayuse (May 8, 2019)

Glad they are home safe and sound. Now you will be busy !

We had another beautiful day today so Peanut and I had a drive. 25 minutes for today.


----------



## MindySchroder (May 8, 2019)

Zorro did 90 minutes of driving today. We went 5 miles for our first drive since I went to Missouri and Indiana  He was a spooky pony to start but we had a big storm blowing in, wind in the 20 mph range and lots of scary things happening. But he settled down and we had a nice time. It is very cold here even though it's supposed to be spring and I caught a bad cold on my trip so I got chilled, but Zorro did great!





Thank you for all you do MajorClementine! For tracking miles I use an app called Strava. This allows me to track miles (and time) on my smart watch as well as on my phone. So if I go out of cell range, my watch will continue to track for me. 

But whether we track time or miles, it's all fun and motivating! Zorro and I have driven (either in cart, the sled or ground driven) 153.5 miles since January 1st. I love watching that number build!


----------



## MindySchroder (May 9, 2019)

Zorro did 90 minutes today. We walked most of it because I'm sick and feeling very tired and he seems to feed off that. LOL! He was MOST lazy today. It was really fine with me. I don't have to think so fast when his feet move slow


----------



## Peggy Porter (May 10, 2019)

Finally found time to record my minutes from the National Drive Spring Fling last weekend. 

Butch Cassidy 
Thursday 45 mins
Friday 150 mins, 60 mins
Saturday 90 mins ( mostly in the rain)
Sunday 90 mins ( all in the beautiful sunshine)

What an enjoyable weekend with my stolen granddaughter. It was wonderful to meet Mindy and Janie and Heather!


----------



## Cayuse (May 10, 2019)

Hope that you feel better soon Mindy.
Peggy, glad that you got the the Spring Fling and met up with everyone.
I hear so much about the National Drive, it must be great to go.


----------



## Cayuse (May 11, 2019)

25 minutes driving Peanut. 
Thanks MC!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 11, 2019)

45 minutes for Dapper Dan. I'm trying to take both of them out on a hard surface at least twice a week since it is so wet and sloppy.


----------



## Cayuse (May 11, 2019)

How are their feet holding up in the wet? My have been doing fair. Had a bit of thrush on one and Cappy was lame last week after his trim. The vet thought it was a combo of stone bruise/very short trim as he had been running hard the day before in his paddock. Every time it rains hard, my paddock seems to grow rocks. I'm always harvesting rocks out there and have been for years.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 11, 2019)

I put DD's boots on with the pavement. I try to take them on alternating pavement/dirt. No dirt for a few days after last night's rain, but those roads should be passable on foot in a day or two. We are going to the nursing home on Monday and I was planning to primp Midnight on Sunday; the fly sheet usually works to keep DD clean, but she is a houdini at getting out of clothes. She will get some solid footing that day. No thrush so far and their hooves don't seem impaired. I've been checking them every couple of days.


----------



## Minidreamz0581 (May 11, 2019)

I hope you get to feeling better and back to your chipper self in no time Mindy!

Oh wow Peggy, you’re so fortunate to have been able to go to the Spring Fling! I would’ve loved to go but with my work schedule (not to mention that would be a heck of a drive if I wanted to bring my boy...I’ve never driven my trailer more than half an hour away from home...) just wouldn’t allow it. I’m glad you had a great time with your little guy and your stolen granddaughter!  

150 minutes for Coady today  We went to our first show together today. I was nervous because the last time I showed was roughly 11 years ago in 4H with my other mini who is now retired due to health problems. To put it in perspective, Coady will be 9 this year, so he wasn’t even born the last time I showed!  Anyway, we had a heck of a day taking 1st in Mini Halter, 2nd in Mini Obstacle and 3rd in Mini Driving!! We had an awesome day and I was so proud of my little man. For only being to one other show in his life (as a lead line pony when he was a 3 year old before I bought him) he did absolutely amazing. The only problem I had with him was that he thought the arena dirt looked like a lovely spot for a roll! We were waiting for our turn in obstacle when I noticed him doing the ‘gonna roll Irish jig’. I caught him thank goodness, but he started pawing that lovely dirt again when we were in the lineup at the end of the driving class! Poor little guy just wanted a good roll, but alas it was not to be 

Of course, I had to drive in my EE for the show...but since I knew I was hauling a friend’s horse for them and had to stay for the rest of the show even when my classes were finished, I took my Hyperbike!  We drove around the big field where the trailers were parked and had a blast. We got lots of questions from the other mini owners and some big horse owners as well. The next show I plan on going to is the 26th so hopefully that one goes just as well!


----------



## Cayuse (May 12, 2019)

Congratulations on your big day! Coady looks great.
I also went to a show today and was in my first driving class ever. It took me four years to get Peanut into a driving class and I FINALLY did it. I know what you mean about nerves, lol. And about the rolling . I didn't catch mine before he folded up and plopped down, but luckily he wasn't ready for his halter class yet so I had plenty of time to dust him off.



45 Minutes of ground driving and 45 minutes hitched for Peanut today.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 12, 2019)

Love reading about the driving classes. Good luck to everyone who is entering.


----------



## Cayuse (May 13, 2019)

Thanks Marsha  
It was an interesting day yesterday. Peanut was great except for when he was passed closely by another horse in the pleasure driving class, then he got flustered and gave a couple of jumps forward. A part of it may have been me anticipating that reaction and we fed off each other, lol. I was nervous. I pulled him to a halt and let him regroup and then restarted and he was OK. I remembered to talk to him after that, and that helped ALOT. I also had a running commentary going with the ring mistress, lol. Which your not supposed to do but they knew it was our first class and I was just trying to ease Peanut through it. They were great about it.
His obstacle class was pretty good. He did everything except go completely over the bridge and that's cool. He was happy doing his job and was trying very hard . 
I have a video of the obstacle class. Does anyone know an easy way to post it?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 13, 2019)

The only way I've done video is through the youtube account. It's pretty easy.


----------



## MindySchroder (May 13, 2019)

I took Zorro to a hoof trimming clinic this weekend. On Friday we went for a lovely little drive for 60 minutes  I always like to drive him in new places and he did great!! We drove 4.5 miles. He was very forward since we were in a new place. Lots of trotting!


----------



## Cayuse (May 13, 2019)

Pretty stylish kicks your wearing Mindy 
Sounds like you're feeling better!
That looks like a nice stretch of road to drive on. Yesterday Peanut and I sure did enjoy having a large, flat place to warm up and do some work on. No ruts! It spoiled me.


----------



## MindySchroder (May 15, 2019)

Zorro and I drove 4 miles today, 90 minutes! We got rained on but we don't care


----------



## Cayuse (May 16, 2019)

Can have 40 minutes please?
20 ground driving Cappy  and 20 ground driving Peanut.
I think Cappy matured mentally this year. I hope so, he is 10 or more. About time!


----------



## Willow Flats (May 17, 2019)

MindySchroder said:


> Zorro and I drove 4 miles today, 90 minutes! We got rained on but we don't care


Mindy,
You have been an encouragement to me! I have been a pretty fair weather driver, but after reading your posts I'm not letting things like cold or wind stop me anymore. Can't say I'll drive in the rain but you never know.

All of you have been an encouragement. So thank you! Next year maybe I'll join in with the minute keeping. 

Have an excellent driving day!


----------



## Cayuse (May 18, 2019)

Took Peanut to my instructors place for a lesson. I don't know where to begin, lol. The goal was to work him with another horse so he could get used to traffic in the ring. When we got there another horse was running in the paddock next to where we work, so he got an eyeful of that and I got to work him through his shenanigans while ground driving. Then we ground drove with another mini in the arena and practiced passing each other. Then I drove him. So I guess I met my goal. I'm still sorting it all out. Sometimes dealing with Peanut is like trying to contain a toddler who is on a sugar high . Hopefully next week we will get the chance to drive with the other mini. 

30 minutes ground driving and 30 minutes put to the cart for Peanut.
15 minutes ground driving Cappy.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 18, 2019)

2 hours and 45 minutes hitched for Dapper Dan today. we did a parade.


----------



## Cayuse (May 19, 2019)

I hope it didnt rain on your Parade! Was it an early Memorial Day Parade? Did DD wear his hair extensions?
Would love to see pictures if you have them.

Hubby harness up Cappy and put him to the cart (all on his own, I was impressed!) while I ground drove Peanut. He passed us and we passed him many times and Peanut was pretty darn good about it, I think we made some progress. Next time I will hitch both of them and we can practice.
Afterwards, I drove Cappy for a few minutes myself. It was a fun afternoon.

30 minutes ground driving Peanut
15 minutes driving Cappy


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 19, 2019)

I put pictures in "your drive day" of the parade.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 22, 2019)

20 minutes ground driving Midnight. Got out the tarp, which she did not mind. She is reining a little better and whoa is getting pretty solid. Still very herd-bound but learning she must leave him. We also practiced walking on the board and stepping onto the pedestal. She hasn't figured out that she must stand squarely on the pedestal; she tries to overstep and of course that doesn't work. But she shook hands nicely while on the pedestal and is backing off well. I think we can safely say we took two steps forward today.


----------



## Cayuse (May 22, 2019)

Good to hear Midnight is making progress . She sounds like a smart little mare.

I ground drove Peanut yesterday for 20 minutes and Cappy today for 15 minutes.


----------



## MindySchroder (May 23, 2019)

Poor Zorro has been footy (no heat in his feet other than that first day, no pulse, just a bit sore) due to the green grass coming up so he has had a few days off and has been locked in a small pen which has him quite mad. But yesterday we were able to do 30 minutes of drive time. He wore padded boots and was quite happy to get out and trot for awhile!


----------



## Peggy Porter (May 23, 2019)

Forgot to post from May 14th. 

Butch Cassidy 
45mins

Not much driving time due to weather and a wonderful trip to North Carolina


----------



## Peggy Porter (May 24, 2019)

Beautiful weather today! Finally! 

Sundance Kid 
70 mins


----------



## Cayuse (May 24, 2019)

Glad you got out and about with Sundance Peggy. Sun for Sundance!

Sorry that Zorro was having a problem but happy to hear it is resolved. My wee Cappy is NQR since his last trim three weeks ago. He is good in his boots but once in awhile he is ouchy without them. The vet was out and could not see anything wrong except his feet are very SHORT and he is too fat. And we all know what too fat does to minis. So he is on a diet and is going to be tested for Metabolic issues next week. I have been ground driving him for short periods of time at the walk with his boots on because he needs the exercise and he has been comfortable. I wouldn't do it if he seemed uncomfortable. And he is galloping around his paddock just fine so I think its ok to give him some exercise.
20 minutes ground driving Peanut
15 minutes ground driving Cappy. Both for yesterday.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 26, 2019)

40 minutes driving for Dapper Dan.


----------



## MindySchroder (May 27, 2019)

Zorro and I went camping this weekend with our driving club. We spent about 30 minutes driving on Friday afternoon. Then on Saturday we drove for 5 hours (300 minutes) and went 14 miles with the group. Stopping for a lunch break, but the ponies stayed harnessed. Then today we did another 5 hours (300 minutes) of driving and went 15 miles, so more trotting and cantering today! But this drive was done in a downpour and we slogged through ankle deep mud for several miles. Poor ponies! We were so cold and tired by the time we made it back to the campground...




The ponies on the high line. They did great!


----------



## Minidreamz0581 (May 27, 2019)

May 23 - 70 minutes 
May 25 - 40 minutes 
Today - 150 minutes 

Wow Mindy! That’s amazing!  That means you guys covered over 30 miles over the course of a weekend! Go Zorro! I wish I had a driving club around here to go with. That sounds like so much fun!! On a side note, I love the pics that you upload where we can see your shoes because they match Zorro’s harness. I love color coordinating so that always makes me smile  

Sorry on the very late reply Cayuse, but congrats on Peanut’s first driving class! I’m so glad you took the time to prepare him and that you considered it a training opportunity instead of “ok, we need to win!” 

So today I took Coady back out to the barn to drive on the trails through the fields across the street from the barn. We went with 2 friends out there who rode their big horses, including Triton, a big Clydesdale/Dutch Harness Horse cross. Needless to say my boy looked quite small! He was such a little star and so full of energy! Our usual drives are 1-2 miles...today our trail drive was over 5 miles on lots of hills and rough terrain (in comparison to what he is used to at least) and he was still ready to zip around the arena a bit when we got back. I’m just so proud of my little man... he was such a good boy and he continues to amaze me! Sorry I look like a dork with my sleeves rolled up in the second pic...it was hot! It’s amazing how flat the dirt strip looks in the 3rd pic...it wasn’t! It was still one of the flattest areas on the ride though...hill after hill after hill. Good for Coady’s weight loss program though! His Equine Jogging boots are GREAT!! Expensive but worth every cent. Same as our awesome Hyperbike and MaraFun harness


----------



## Willow Flats (May 27, 2019)

Great pictures! Thanks for sharing. Rolling up the sleeves was a good move for a better tan too and you look great.


----------



## Northwolf (May 28, 2019)

Every time I have a look here there is some more driving you did  you are a crazy bunch!  and I feel my hours are nothing compared to hours!

But I've a very few hours too from the last weeks:

5/1: 60 minutes for the team Massai/Teddy/Moony
5/3: 30 minutes for the team Massai/Teddy/Moony
5/4: 40 minutes for Moony, 30 minutes for Teddy, 40 minutes for Massai
5/6: 30 minutes for Moony
5/7: 30 minutes for the team T/M/M
5/11: 60 minutes for Moony, 40 minutes for Teddy
5/13: 20 minutes for Moony
5/14: 40 minutes for the team T/M/M
5/16: 30 minutes for Teddy
5/17: 30 minutes for the team T/M/M
5/18: 50 minutes for Moony, 60 minutes for the team Teddy/Massai
5/19: 20 minutes for the team Moony/Massai
5/21: 20 minutes for Massai
5/22: 20 minutes for Teddy
5/23: 50 minutes for the team T/M/M
5/24: 40 minutes for the team T/M/M
5/25: 60 minutes for Massai, 50 minutes for Moony
5/26: 40 minutes for the team Moony/Massai
5/27: 20 minutes for Moony


----------



## Cayuse (May 28, 2019)

I'm thinking that the total combined hours for May will be huge!

60 minutes of driving for Peanut and 25 for Cappy this weekend (hitched for both)
Thanks MC!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 29, 2019)

Some amazing driving adventures and adventurers here. It is inspiring.


----------



## Crimson Rose (May 29, 2019)

I agree Marsha! I can't wait to join in one day!


----------



## Peggy Porter (May 29, 2019)

Butch Cassidy 
55 mins


----------



## Cayuse (May 30, 2019)

15 minutes ground driving Cappy. Thanks!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 30, 2019)

Ground driving Midnight 20 minutes today. My neighbor is coming over tomorrow and we are going to ground drive her in the sulky to see how that goes. I don't feel up to doing that any more by myself the first time.


----------



## Willow Flats (May 31, 2019)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Ground driving Midnight 20 minutes today. My neighbor is coming over tomorrow and we are going to ground drive her in the sulky to see how that goes. I don't feel up to doing that any more by myself the first time.


Enjoying hearing her progress. Hope it goes well today!


----------



## MajorClementine (May 31, 2019)

Gotcha all caught up on hours! I know I've been a flake but... I'm unexpectedly pregnant. At age 36 and after 14 years of infertility.... Go figure. I have one 9 year old son we were so blessed to adopt as an infant (he's thrilled about this!). This is going to be a bit of an adjustment. Anyway... I promise I'll try to do better.

Loving all the driving adventures. So jealous of those of you going to shows. I had big plans before the big surprise but I'm still planning on pursuing CDE. I'm going to start practicing our gaits ground driving to see if I can learn with the help of youtube and online classes for the driven dressage part. I can also set up a cones course in my back pasture and will work on desensitizing my horses to various things so the obstacles (some have flags and really bright colors I've noticed) won't freak them out too much. 

Happy driving and congrats to those of you attending shows and parades. And Mindy! That camping trip looks like it was so much fun!


----------



## Cayuse (May 31, 2019)

Congratulations MajorClem!
You have plenty of ponies for the wee one to ride when the time comes .


----------



## MajorClementine (May 31, 2019)

Thanks Cayuse! Our Ponies to People ratio was way off so this should help 

You guys inspired me to get out this evening so when I had to go find my son on his bike ride this evening I ground drove Candace. I wanted to get the cart out but Hubby buried it in the garage over the winter so I got some exercise too I guess.

25m ground driving for Candace tonight and a nice evening walk for me.


----------



## Crimson Rose (Jun 1, 2019)

Congrats MajorClem! I will be praying for you!


----------



## MindySchroder (Jun 1, 2019)

Today is Zorro's 4th birthday! And on a personal note I have been having the worst week. So today I was finally able to hitch Zorro again since our big camping trip. We did 4 miles in 80 minutes. Lots of trotting and cantering with some walking peppered in. It was finally a sunny day here!


----------



## Crimson Rose (Jun 1, 2019)

Happy Birthday Zorro!


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 1, 2019)

And another happy birthday wish from me!
Hope your week gets better Mindy.


----------



## Crimson Rose (Jun 2, 2019)

Mindy, I just read your blog posts from today, and I didn't realise that Sky was pregnant! <3 When is she due? Who is the sire?


----------



## MindySchroder (Jun 3, 2019)

Crimson Rose said:


> Mindy, I just read your blog posts from today, and I didn't realise that Sky was pregnant! <3 When is she due? Who is the sire?


Oh no she isn't pregnant but she LOOKS like she is! LOL! OMG she is so fat! She is starting her exercise program today. She will NOT be happy about that. But on a side note: I do want to slim her down because I am hoping to bid on a stallion during the auction next year! So there may be one more foal in her future


----------



## Crimson Rose (Jun 3, 2019)

Oh!!! I must have misread that! Sorry!! LOL! I wish that she was! She is so cute! But yes, I completely agree, Miss Sky needs to get slim, so a new man can come into her life! xD


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 3, 2019)

Peanut driving 5/31 30 minutes and 6/1 30 minutes.
Sunday we went to a show and I ground drove him about 40 minutes and drove him 30.
He had another meltdown, but got over it sooner and when I hitched him he was much more relaxed. I showed him indoors and he has never, to my knowledge, been indoors. I was expecting some drama but he took it all in stride. We stood at the in gate and let him watch some classes before his. Maybe that helped. And he stood quietly as the big horses came and went for their classes. Of course Hubby was at his head, so I'm sure that helped. Hubby is his security "person".


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 4, 2019)

Cayuse, what do you mean by "meltdown"? That sounds quite drastic. 
Sounds like you had an overall successful driving day! How many were in the class?


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 4, 2019)

Well his meltdown this Sunday consisted of going straight up in the air and hopping like a Lippizan while I was ground driving, when he came down, he then spun on his haunches like a reining horse ad wrapped himself in the lines. Squeeling was involved (him, not me, lol). There was nothing I could do but go with the flow. I untangled him and we moved on. He tried it once or twice more but I saw it coming and moved him forward real quick. He gets so emotional the first hour or so when he is around the big horses. But by the time we left he was acting as if he was right at home and seemed to being enjoying himself so he is slowly acclimating to the hubbub. 
With a better driver than me he probably would have more confidence, but we are working through it. One step at a time.
I was the only one in the class, which was nice because I could focus on just him.
I will post a picture tonight.


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 4, 2019)

Here he is. The picture indoors is not the best. It was a little dark in there, but a wonderful place to drive. No ruts!


----------



## Crimson Rose (Jun 4, 2019)

He is so cute! What classes did you enter?


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 4, 2019)

Thank you Crimson Rose. I went in Pleasure Driving and P!easure Driving Championship. He was the only entry. Hopefully it was a positive experience for him. He really does seem to enjoy himself once he simmers down. I was REALLY happy that the indoor arena did not bother him at all. He went in and happily did his job. We still have a lot to work on, but that is half the fun.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 4, 2019)

He is a handsome horse! Good for you to enter! Maybe your entry will inspire others to take up driving. Did you get comments from the judges?


----------



## MindySchroder (Jun 4, 2019)

Zorro had 40 minutes of driving in the bike tonight. It was a beautiful one for sure!


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 5, 2019)

Thank you . The judge said I did a "good job with him" which made me happy. I wish I had asked to see the judges card but I didn't think of it. 


Marsha Cassada said:


> He is a handsome horse! Good for you to enter! Maybe your entry will inspire others to take up driving. Did you get comments from the judges?



Mindy, Zorro always seems to have his eye on something off in the distance in his pictures, does he have an inquisitive personality?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 5, 2019)

30 minutes ground driving Midnight and 30 minutes hitched! My neighbor came to help me. We led her first with the sulky then I got in. Neighbor kept a lead rope, but just for safety. When I got in and asked Midnight to walk up, her ears said "what a minute, this is heavy now!" She dug in, though, and did okay. After a few stops and starts, she was prepared for the weight and did better.
I think I would still like to have help a couple more times, since I have a confidence problem now. But so far she seems to be doing well.


----------



## MindySchroder (Jun 5, 2019)

Cayuse said:


> Thank you . The judge said I did a "good job with him" which made me happy. I wish I had asked to see the judges card but I didn't think of it.
> 
> 
> Mindy, Zorro always seems to have his eye on something off in the distance in his pictures, does he have an inquisitive personality?



Congrats on your show! It's a lovely compliment to get from a judge 

Zorro looks around but doesn't get too excited by things. But he does watch where he is going and likes to see what's around the next corner. I love that as he is very forward.


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 6, 2019)

Marsha Cassada said:


> 30 minutes ground driving Midnight and 30 minutes hitched! My neighbor came to help me. We led her first with the sulky then I got in. Neighbor kept a lead rope, but just for safety. When I got in and asked Midnight to walk up, her ears said "what a minute, this is heavy now!" She dug in, though, and did okay. After a few stops and starts, she was prepared for the weight and did better.
> I think I would still like to have help a couple more times, since I have a confidence problem now. But so far she seems to be doing well.


Give Midnight a pat from me! Good Girl!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 8, 2019)

20 minutes ground driving Midnight. Things didn't go quite as brilliantly as before. Maybe it was because I was very, very tired. I did not attempt to hitch her, as I was by myself.


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 9, 2019)

They sense when we are not our usual selves. Peanut and Cappy get more pushy when my arthritis hurts. Or maybe it just seems that way at the time because my tolerance for foolishness is lowered when I feel crumby. 
I hope that you got caught up on your rest. Sleep is good


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Jun 10, 2019)

Little Miss fits in her harness again! We went for about an hour long drive yesterday, though most of that was stopping and standing still.


----------



## MindySchroder (Jun 10, 2019)

Zorro and I finally got back out today! It's been too long with the rain and freezing cold wind and snow and high winds. Finally a nice day! We walked quite a bit since he hasn't been out for a little while so our 4 miles took us 120 minutes today. But it was fun getting back out there!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 11, 2019)

45 minutes ground driving Midnight out on the roads. When we got home, she walked on the 12" wide board perfectly and stood on the pedestal on cue. Wish I'd had someone to help me with the sulky today, as her mind was right when we got home.


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 11, 2019)

Here are my hours for the week
June 6: 30 minutes driving Peanut,
June 8: 30 minutes driving Peanut 
June 9: 60 minutes driving Peanut 
June 10: 20 minutes ground driving Cappy

My husband drove Cappy twice while I drove Peanut. It was very good for both minis.
We went to a show Sunday and Peanut was much better in company in the Driving Classes. There was only one other mini in the class, but he dealt with it much more calmly. He was still pretty "up" but it was more in a happy way than from anxiety.

Northwolf where are you? I hope you are out driving


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 12, 2019)

55 minutes today for Dapper Dan. Used the little odometer. We went 2.9 miles.


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 12, 2019)

25 minutes ground driving Cappy.


----------



## MindySchroder (Jun 12, 2019)

Drove Zorro in the bike tonight for 120 minutes. We both don't do well when it's hot and though 80 degrees isn't really that hot for some it's hot for us! LOL! So we were both a little melty until the storm started to blow in and cool us off


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 13, 2019)

Had to send off two straps on my harness for repair, so no driving till I get it back together. No adventures, just entropy.


----------



## MindySchroder (Jun 13, 2019)

Zorro and I did 90 minutes of driving with the bike tonight. We did a little more cantering so came in under two hours


----------



## MindySchroder (Jun 15, 2019)

Drove Zorro 120 minutes today in the mountains. I have been waiting for the snow to melt so we could make it up there! It was a beautiful day for this drive


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 15, 2019)

20 minutes ground driving Cappy and 20 minute's for Peanut also. They both had a lesson yesterday.

Today I drove Cappy (hitched) for 20 minutes.


----------



## MindySchroder (Jun 15, 2019)

Zorro and I drove with a friend today. I hauled him two hours so we could drive with Molly and her mini Goldie. We drove for 80 minutes because it was so HOT. LOL! We Montanans aren't used to the heat...


----------



## lilly the pony girl (Jun 16, 2019)

@MindySchroder where did you get zorro's harness? It looks really well made.


----------



## MindySchroder (Jun 16, 2019)

lilly the pony girl said:


> @MindySchroder where did you get zorro's harness? It looks really well made.


I get my harnesses from Chimacum Tack. The one in my profile picture is the Comfy Fit harness and Zorro's start out as the MaraFUN SuperFUN harness. But I have since pieced his harness together using some Comfy Fit parts (the saddle and the breeching) and some MaraFUN parts. His bridle is an English bridle  So his is a mish mash of things! I call it my "trail harness."


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 17, 2019)

20 minutes ground driving Peanut and 30 minutes with Cappy. I give up with Cappy, lol. Turkeys were roosting on the fence and that made him hysterical. Same blasted turkeys that were browsing in the pasture when he was grazing NEXT TO THEM this morning. Seriously. Imma get me a big horse...


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 17, 2019)

Cayuse said:


> 20 minutes ground driving Peanut and 30 minutes with Cappy. I give up with Cappy, lol. Turkeys were roosting on the fence and that made him hysterical. Same blasted turkeys that were browsing in the pasture when he was grazing NEXT TO THEM this morning. Seriously. Imma get me a big horse...


It's crazy what will set them off. I even had to LEAD Dapper Dan past two scary things on our last drive. Two inanimate things.


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 18, 2019)

Well, Cappy redeemed!himself somewhat. Ground driving went well today and he actually remembered his lesson from Friday. Hope!to! hitch him again soon. My friendly !'s are back. I was missing them.


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 18, 2019)

Forgot to say I got about 20 minutes in with Cappy, that's an estimate.


----------



## MindySchroder (Jun 19, 2019)

Marsha Cassada said:


> It's crazy what will set them off. I even had to LEAD Dapper Dan past two scary things on our last drive. Two inanimate things.


Zorro is afraid of big rocks. LOL! He always gives them the side eye and will sometimes give a gigantic spook as we go by. He cracks me up!!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 19, 2019)

Do you think horses' eyesight changes as they get older? DD is almost 23. He never used to bother much with inanimate objects, but the last couple of years he seems more reactive.


----------



## MindySchroder (Jun 19, 2019)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Do you think horses' eyesight changes as they get older? DD is almost 23. He never used to bother much with inanimate objects, but the last couple of years he seems more reactive.


Definitely, though Zorro is only 4. But the other pony I have here, Mikey, seems more reactive than he was when he was younger, especially if there is snow on the ground. I don't think he sees things in the same way as the other ponies.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 19, 2019)

45 minutes ground driving Midnight.


----------



## MindySchroder (Jun 19, 2019)

60 minutes driving Zorro today. We did some videos and then went for a drive because he was being such a jerk. LOL! I figured he needed to get out and move his feet!


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 21, 2019)

6/19 15 minutes ground driving Peanut
30 minutes ground driving Cappy
Thank you MajorClem


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 22, 2019)

Dapper Dan went 2.3 miles in 35 minutes. Ponied Midnight. She is getting way too fat; I must harden my heart and keep her in the corral on hay until she slims down.


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 23, 2019)

Hubby and I drove together today. I drove Peanut and he took Cappy for a walk. Then I drove Cappy for a short time. He goes so much better for my husband, lol. With me he is always trying to pull a fast one. I have a feeling it is because since I'm the one who asks more of him, I'm the one who's gonna get the attitude . He was really a good boy all things considered. It was his second day in the bigger field since I think over a year ago.
30 minutes of driving Peanut
10 minute spin with Cappy


----------



## MindySchroder (Jun 24, 2019)

Yesterday Zorro did 30 minutes in the cart on our new track and obstacle courses! We had a good time just taking it easy


----------



## Peggy Porter (Jun 24, 2019)

Trying to catch up on my times....
Sundance Kid 
5-30 30 mins
6-2 45 mins
6-10 30 mins 
6-14 30 mins



Butch Cassidy 
5-31 45 mins
6-3 45 mins
6-8 70 mins 
6-13 45 mins
6-18 45 mins

And finally some pairs minutes! 
Sundance Kid and Butch Cassidy 
6-11 40 mins


Thanks!


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 26, 2019)

Monday we took Cappy out and shared him. Hubby drove 15 minutes and so did I. 
So I guess I can log 15 minutes with Cappy.
Here he is with my husband.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 26, 2019)

Cayuse said:


> Monday we took Cappy out and shared him. Hubby drove 15 minutes and so did I.
> So I guess I can log 15 minutes with Cappy.
> Here he is with my husband.View attachment 40313


Fun to see a picture of them both. They work well together!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 26, 2019)

50 minutes ground driving Midnight today. We saw a young porcupine and a large rattlesnake sunning on the road. Carefully went by both. She did not do very well today.


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 26, 2019)

Does she not like going out alone or was it the wildlife that she objected to?


----------



## MajorClementine (Jun 26, 2019)

Finally caught up on hours again! Hoping to get some riding AND driving in this weekend when family comes to visit.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 26, 2019)

Cayuse said:


> Does she not like going out alone or was it the wildlife that she objected to?


She did not even notice the wildlife. No, I don't think she likes to be alone. Usually she settles down after a mile, but she was unruly nearly the whole 2 miles today. We'll keep working on it.


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 26, 2019)

I bet she just need milage and she'll figure out at some point that it is just easier just to go along quietly. It's just getting to that point that is exasperating. Sometimes I think they act like unruly toddlers !
Cappy got his second dose of Adequan last night . I can see a difference.


----------



## MajorClementine (Jun 30, 2019)

Woo hooo! I got 2 hours in with Candace today. We made a horse parade with my family that came to visit. Some of our time was stopped visiting with friends and neighbors but we were hitched and in the cart so I figure it counts and is good training all at the same time


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 30, 2019)

I put my hours for the weekend on the wrong thread, lol. I don't know what the heck happened, I can't blame it on a full moon or moonshine  so maybe its old age.

20 minutes driving Peanut on Friday
25 minutes driving Cappy on Saturday

Glad to hear you got out ad about with Candace! Sitting around in the cart counts . I did some of that with Cappy yesterday.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 2, 2019)

74.84 minutes according to my little odometer. We went 3.28 miles, mostly walking on rough terrain.


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 2, 2019)

Cappy had a lesson yesterday. Worked on me and my tendency to lock my shoulders and wrists. Also worked on getting quiet, soft halts. I tend to be so tense through my wrists/shoulders and it makes such a difference when I remember to breath and be soft. My intsructor can steer them with one hand, I barely barge around with two . 

30 minutes of ground driving for Cappy and 20 driving (hitched) Peanut.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 4, 2019)

17.45 minutes DRIVING Midnight. We went .82 miles.


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 4, 2019)

Yay! Good girl Midnight!

30 minutes driving Peanut and 10 for Cappy. Hubby and I drove together first thing this morning before it got hot.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 6, 2019)

15 minutes driving Midnight. She was a little unfocused so we quit on a good note. She didn't do quite as well as last time, but it's all new to her. The way she is taking to the cart, I am thinking she must have driving horses in her bloodline. No way to know, though.


----------



## MindySchroder (Jul 8, 2019)

We had some private lessons with my favorite natural horsemanship instructors this last weekend and and a blast while learning tons! They don't drive but they helped me more with Zorro and some of our issues than any of the other drivers and the one weekend driving lesson I took! If you have some issues and have access to a natural horsemanship instructor I highly recommend going to them. We played with obstacles and they helped us with some of our bit issues. It was awesome!

On Saturday morning we did ground work in the morning, then we ground drove for 150 minutes in the afternoon. On Sunday we ground drove in the morning for 150 minutes and then drove in the cart for 180 minutes. 

Fun times!!


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 8, 2019)

Love the picture of Zorro on the tires 
My driving instructor does a lot of NH and we incorporate some of it into our lessons, mostly with Peanut. It has helped with his mouthiness and space issues A LOT. I am a fan of Warwick Schiller and like his videos. Some of the others and their style I don't like so much.


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 8, 2019)

40 minutes for Peanut and 15 for Cappy yesterday. Dan and I drove together.
25 minutes of!driving for Cappy today.


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 9, 2019)

My Easy Boots arrived. I have a question over on the boot thread if any of you could have a look it would be awesome. Thanks guys!

We are half way through the driving year. I dunno whether to be happy or sad about that!


----------



## MindySchroder (Jul 10, 2019)

40 minutes driving Zorro today out on our track. It was so nice to be able to work on some things without the distraction of cars and other horses...


----------



## MindySchroder (Jul 12, 2019)

I drove Zorro for about 20 minutes yesterday. I had a little neighbor girl come over and want to love on the ponies. She enjoyed spending some time with them loose in the pen. She petted on them, hugged them all up and liked having them follow her all over. Sky gave her lots of kisses and only squished her a little bit 

Then we spent some time brushing the ponies, she took Sky for a walk to find some green grass and then we hitched up Zorro and went for a nice little drive. Zorro was a rock star! Both ponies were perfect. I love it when I can share them in this way. The little girl was so amazed by Zorro in cart. She exclaimed "WOW!! Did you TRAIN him to do this!?" LOL! From the mouths of babes


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 13, 2019)

25 minutes driving Peanut on 7/12 
20 minutes ground driving Peanut and 20 minutes for Cappy on 7/11
Thanks MC!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 13, 2019)

Dapper Dan went 2.39 miles in 37.17 minutes. I guess that would round to 37. No sense in getting too technical!
Midnight ponied behind Dapper Dan and then we drove .57 miles in the sulky for 12.32 minutes. She did brilliantly! I believe the chiropractor helped her a lot. Her turns were smoother and she seemed much happier and comfortable.


----------



## Peggy Porter (Jul 13, 2019)

Sundance Kid
6/23. 45 mins
7/9. 50 mins




Butch Cassidy 
6/25. 60 mins
7/8 50 mins
7/11. 50 mins


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 15, 2019)

45 minutes for Midnight today. We went 2.02 miles.


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 15, 2019)

Peggy, where do you go when you drive? Do you have trails?
Glad that you are getting out and about with the boys!


Peggy Porter said:


> Sundance Kid
> 6/23. 45 mins
> 7/9. 50 mins
> 
> ...


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 15, 2019)

Marsha, sounds like Midnight is hitting her stride!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 15, 2019)

Cayuse said:


> Marsha, sounds like Midnight is hitting her stride!


She didn't do very well today. Tongue over the bit and resistant. My sister is coming out tomorrow. She will drive Dapper Dan and we will try going out for a straight drive. I've been working her in the confines of the property and she has to do quite a lot of turning--which I know is good for her, but until her new bit comes I think we will just try going out for a road trip. I ordered a butterfly arch to try on her. Iowa assured me their bits are proportioned correctly for miniatures. I wish I had someone experienced to take a look at her mouth conformation.


----------



## Peggy Porter (Jul 16, 2019)

Cayuse said:


> Peggy, where do you go when you drive? Do you have trails?
> Glad that you are getting out and about with the boys!



Unfortunately, we do not have trails where I board. We drive about a 1/4 mile on a busy road to the entrance of a small subdivision. The people there are very good to let us drive on the grassy shoulders or on the road. It’s about 1 1/2 miles in the subdivision so about 2 miles total. We do have cart accessible trails within a half hour trailer ride, but we don’t get out to do those as often as I would like.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 16, 2019)

Dapper Dan and Midnight went 60 minutes today. We drove 2.39 miles.


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 16, 2019)

Went to a show Sunday. Peanut worked pretty darn hard and tried his best . I did not time my rides but I was in the cart driving well over and hour, so I will call it 60 minutes.

20 minutes of ground driving Cappy yesterday
30 minutes of driving (hitched) today.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 16, 2019)

Cayuse said:


> Went to a show Sunday. Peanut worked pretty darn hard and tried his best . I did not time my rides but I was in the cart driving well over and hour, so I will call it 60 minutes.
> 
> 20 minutes of ground driving Cappy yesterday
> 30 minutes of driving (hitched) today.


Way to go, you two!!


----------



## MindySchroder (Jul 16, 2019)

Drove Zorro for 120 minutes today. I had a friend come over with her mini to drive too! She bought my easy entry cart and wanted to try it out. We had a lovely 1 mile drive on my track and then went out on the road. We did lots of walking as her mare hasn't been driven much yet this year. Fun day!!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 17, 2019)

MindySchroder said:


> Drove Zorro for 120 minutes today. I had a friend come over with her mini to drive too! She bought my easy entry cart and wanted to try it out. We had a lovely 1 mile drive on my track and then went out on the road. We did lots of walking as her mare hasn't been driven much yet this year. Fun day!!


Now that she has a cart, maybe you can drive more often. I do more walking when I'm with another driver. We talk a lot (about horses). When I'm driving alone I'm more inclined to trot. Walking is supposed to actually be a better exercise than trotting, as far as muscle tone.


----------



## MindySchroder (Jul 17, 2019)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Now that she has a cart, maybe you can drive more often. I do more walking when I'm with another driver. We talk a lot (about horses). When I'm driving alone I'm more inclined to trot. Walking is supposed to actually be a better exercise than trotting, as far as muscle tone.


She lives a bit of a ways away and doesn't have a harness yet. She borrowed one of mine to do the drive yesterday  My pony and I spend a lot of time walking as I have a classical dressage background and having a good walk was drilled into my mind for years and years! LOL! 

Today I drove Zorro for 40 minutes. I did a Go Pro video of most of the drive!
YouTube Video


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 20, 2019)

Enjoyed the "backing" part of the video, oddly enough I have been doing the exact same thing with Cappy during my last few drives. He can be rather!resistant and then bingo, he softens and he's got it . He is such a stiff little man. Very bracey. We are gently working on the stiffness and his body issues.
I noticed near the end of your video Zorro's back swinging along. Nice and loose! I am aimimg for a little of that with Cap. 

20 minutes ground driving Peanut 7/18
15 minutes ground driving Cappy 7/18
20 minutes driving Cappy 7/19
15 minutes driving Cappy 7/20. Too hot to do any longer and that was at 9am. Hazy, Hot and HUMID.


----------



## MindySchroder (Jul 21, 2019)

Cayuse said:


> Enjoyed the "backing" part of the video, oddly enough I have been doing the exact same thing with Cappy during my last few drives. He can be rather!resistant and then bingo, he softens and he's got it . He is such a stiff little man. Very bracey. We are gently working on the stiffness and his body issues.
> I noticed near the end of your video Zorro's back swinging along. Nice and loose! I am aimimg for a little of that with Cap.



It's a wonderful feeling when the relaxation finally comes for sure!

Zorro and I went on a camping trip with the Ten Mile Drivers last weekend. Our minutes were:
Friday night (a night drive!) 60 minutes
Saturday morning 180 minutes.

Saturday's drive did not go as planned. Here is the link to the blog about it!
*Camping Trip*

Today Zorro and I drove for 40 minutes in our pastures. I now have two big tracks and we drove around them each 2 times which was equal to 2 miles! Pretty cool 



AND I have decided to just put the time in and re-start Sky, Zorro's mom. She was one of our main driving horses when she was younger. I re-started her 3 years ago and she was a bit of a basket case. I mistakenly thought she would get better with more miles but she just got worse and worse. So now I'm going to re-start her with 100% focus on relaxation and calmness. If she isn't relaxed and calm most of the time we won't progress. I'm going to think about her more as an unstarted older horse than a re-start. 





Sky is 17 years old this year. We've had her since she was about 8 months old  Sky had 30 minutes of ground driving tonight!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 22, 2019)

That is true; we think what some of them need is just need more miles, but what they really need sometimes is stepping back for basics. 
Your photos show why Montana is called Big Sky Country!


----------



## MajorClementine (Jul 22, 2019)

Everyone is all caught up on hours. I've got a deposit down with Patty's Pony Place for a new cart and I'm really looking forward to it. I'm also headed to the Colorado CDE at the end of August to volunteer and see what CDE is all about.

Looks like everyone is enjoying their summer!

Second quarter combined hours were 155h 15m


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 22, 2019)

40 minutes ground driving Midnight today.
Thank you so much, MaCl! Sure appreciate your work. Very exciting about your new vehicle!!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 23, 2019)

2.11 miles and 34 minutes for Dapper Dan.
.55 miles and 12 minutes for Midnight today.
Cool front came through and it was a lovely morning to drive.


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 24, 2019)

30 minutes driving Cappy on Monday, I think that was the 23rd
25 minutes driving Cap today. Hardly no bugs this evening! 

His Easy Boots were a fail. I am back to the Cavallos.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 25, 2019)

Cayuse said:


> 30 minutes driving Cappy on Monday, I think that was the 23rd
> 25 minutes driving Cap today. Hardly no bugs this evening!
> 
> His Easy Boots were a fail. I am back to the Cavallos.


I'm surprised the Easy Boots didn't work out. Is it the shape of the hooves?


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 25, 2019)

I don't know exactly what is wrong with the fit. The rubbed his heels badly and made him sore. I tried them on Peanut, who has a completely different shaped hoof and I think they are going to rub the same way on him, too. I have not used them except once for a short turn out with Peanut, so I am hoping my suspicions are wrong. But when I took the boots off Peanut, he had his fur on his heel bulbs ruffled and that is how it started with Cappy. 
Cappy did not get raw, just rubbed hairless and sore.
I may try socks with Peanut.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 27, 2019)

DD went 2.37 miles in 39 minutes. Midnight was ponied. She saw her first cow.
20 minutes ground driving Midnight.


----------



## MajorClementine (Jul 27, 2019)

Cayuse said:


> I don't know exactly what is wrong with the fit. The rubbed his heels badly and made him sore. I tried them on Peanut, who has a completely different shaped hoof and I think they are going to rub the same way on him, too. I have not used them except once for a short turn out with Peanut, so I am hoping my suspicions are wrong. But when I took the boots off Peanut, he had his fur on his heel bulbs ruffled and that is how it started with Cappy.
> Cappy did not get raw, just rubbed hairless and sore.
> I may try socks with Peanut.



Easy Boot (in my experience) has great customer service and is very likely to allow you to return the boots for a full refund if they aren't working for you. So sorry they didn't work out. I had a similar problem with them on my riding horse and was able to return them. My parents both use them and LOVE them but for my horse something wasn't working. They were great about it.

Times all caught up. Heading out to work with Clementine today. The weather is perfect. It rained last night so our dry lot isn't so dusty. She's been a handful so I think we'll do some ground driving


----------



## MajorClementine (Jul 27, 2019)

40 min ground driving Clementine.

I've had the hardest time getting her to bend into the bit and lengthen so I pulled out my 'Carriage Driving' book and decided to give Sliding Sidereins a try. What a difference! I only made them tight enough that if she leveled out her head the pressure was off. It was like she had power steering all of the sudden. She had to fight herself on the bit instead of fighting me. She did figure out if she dropped her head she could get out of it but she couldn't do that when we moved into the trot. And boy did she have a nice easy trot with power steering again. I'm thinking this is a wonderful teaching tool for both of us. It was one of the best lessons we've had.


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 27, 2019)

Thanks for the heads up on the Easy Boot customer service. may have to gve them a call.
30 mnutes drvng Peanut today
15 mnutes drvng Peanut yesterday.
Hubby drove Cappy today. He sort of lkes to partcpate wth us n the drvng hours. usng hs computer and lost a letter, seems stuck!
Here's Dan and Cappy.


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 27, 2019)

Marsha, what dd she thnk of the cow?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 27, 2019)

Cayuse said:


> Marsha, what dd she thnk of the cow?


She freaked out. she was ponying and dd did not even notice the cows so he just towed her past them. my sister has a 300 pound bottle calf. what do you think of the idea of putting Midnight in with the calf for a few days?


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 27, 2019)

Back to my ipad. Now I can write.
I had to chuckle at the visual I had of Dapper Dan just trucking along past the cow with Midnight tied to the cart and not having much say in the matter.
I would think putting her in with the calf might help. 
One of the show grounds we go to has cows pastured off to the side. Peanut lost his mind when one wandered out from behind a barn. He did get over it, he came from a farm that had cows, but it sure did surprise him at first.
What is it with cows?

MajorClem, How did you attach the sliding side reins?


----------



## MindySchroder (Aug 1, 2019)

Ground drove Zorro for 30 minutes today! Finally had the chance. We have been building a hay shed/tack shed and then today our neighbor came down and pounded some posts so I can re-build my track system for the ponies. So exciting!! Things are going to look pretty good around here soon.

Zorro was feeling quite sassy today. He and Sky have been locked in a small pen for about 2 weeks and they are going stir crazy. Hopefully we will have the track back up by the end of tomorrow! They will be so happy to move around more


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 2, 2019)

About 15 minutes ground driving Peanut Wednesday, I think that was the 31st.
15 minutes ground driving him yesterday.
Mindy, how long is your track? I wish I could do this around the perimeter of my property but we have close neighbors on two side and I like to keep the ponies somewhat away from them. Just because .

Looking at a easy entry cart this weekend. The shafts are 50 inches according to the seller (I will measure them, too) My carts are 48 and about 47. Do you guys think the extra length will be a problem?

Oh, and about the Easy boots, they seem to fit Peanut so I am keeping them for him.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 2, 2019)

2.65 miles for Dapper Dan this morning. It was overcast and lower humidity so a very pleasant drive. My odometer said 42 minutes. It only records when the wheels are turning, so it isn't completely accurate. We stopped a few times for Midnight to look at cows.


----------



## MindySchroder (Aug 2, 2019)

Cayuse said:


> Looking at a easy entry cart this weekend. The shafts are 50 inches according to the seller (I will measure them, too) My carts are 48 and about 47. Do you guys think the extra length will be a problem?



I don't think there will be a problem. I would rather drive with shafts that are a bit too long than ones that are too short. Hopefully the seat adjusts because most likely you will want to push it back as far as it can go to help balance the vehicle. Having the horse further forward will put more weight on the horse end of the shafts.

You may need a little longer traces or a trace extender


----------



## MindySchroder (Aug 2, 2019)

Cayuse said:


> Mindy, how long is your track? I wish I could do this around the perimeter of my property but we have close neighbors on two side and I like to keep the ponies somewhat away from them. Just because .



I forgot to answer this question! My driving track is a 1/2 mile long. That's on the south side of our house and is around and in a 10 acre pasture. The other track is also about 1/2 mile long but is only on 5 acres. I made more turns and circles and loop-de-loops in that track! But that one needs to be filled with dirt still. It's way too rough to drive on much. Hopefully I'll get to that this week!


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 2, 2019)

Mindy, good though about the weight distribution! Thanks! My traces "should" be long enough as I have an extra slot to go on both sets. But you never know. 
For some reason I thought you were putting in a pasture track. One of those long, skinny.meandering paddocks that encourage the horses to move when grazing! A driving track sounds like more fun  

Marsha, how did Midnight behave with the cows this time?


----------



## MindySchroder (Aug 2, 2019)

Cayuse said:


> Mindy, good though about the weight distribution! Thanks! My traces "should" be long enough as I have an extra slot to go on both sets. But you never know.
> For some reason I thought you were putting in a pasture track. One of those long, skinny.meandering paddocks that encourage the horses to move when grazing! A driving track sounds like more fun



I do keep my ponies a track system as well, but I don't have very good grass for horses so they have a dirt track. It's not very big at all. My last track was about 1/4 of an acre and the new one is half that size. The trick is to put the food as far away from the water as you can so they have to walk to drink and then put things that are interesting around the track so they want to walk around and DO things. I also have wide spots that encourage lounging around or eating, and narrow places that encourage them to just walk on through.

This is one way my track was set up: https://theessentialhorse.com/2017/06/24/my-tiny-horse-track/

And here was the last track: https://theessentialhorse.com/2018/06/11/my-tiny-track-in-the-summer-time/


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 3, 2019)

30 minutes driving Peanut today followed by 15 minutes driving Cappy. I drove with Dan. When he was done!with Cappy I took over for a few minutes.

We picked up the cart to see if it fits. It sort of did, but I wasn't happy with it. Cappy just barely fit between the shafts and I was sitting up so high my feet barely touched. I could only touch the floor with my toes! It had blocks I could take out to lower it but I just wasn't happy with the cart in general and neither was Cappy. It did seem to weigh on his back more than my other cart. My Kingston cart fits him better. I felt kinda bad putting him through that, he was such a good boy earlier when Dan and I drove him and then he felt completely miserable in the new cart :-(.
I am not going to bother trying it on Peanut.


----------



## MajorClementine (Aug 5, 2019)

80m driving Clementine tonight. She was so good for me. She did her usual crooked body so she can turn her head and drive me batty but she drove really nicely. Mom rode with me and we drove along with my husband, son, and dad. They had Ferb the fjord hooked to the wagonette. I was a little nervous and thought she'd be a handful after not driving for so long but it seems our ground driving is paying off.

Times all caught up for July and moving into August. Not long now till we get beautiful fall driving weather. Here's to hoping for a mild and temperate fall.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 5, 2019)

15 minutes ground driving Midnight. That's about all I can take in this weather. But it was better than nothing.


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 5, 2019)

I don't want to think about Fall! It is my favorite "month" though . But it seems like we havn't had summer here for very long and then this morning it was 56. Fingers crossed for a LONG Fall when it get here. One that lasts until Mid December!

About 20 minutes give or take driving Peanut yesterday. I forgot to time it. We practiced obstacles.


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 7, 2019)

20 minutes driving Peanut yesterday.
15 minutes ground driving Peanut today.
And about 10 minutes ground driving Cappy, the bugs drove us in. They were unrelenting .


----------



## MindySchroder (Aug 10, 2019)

Yay! FINALLY! I had the chance to drive Zorro tonight. We squeezed a drive in between dinner and a big thunder storm that is coming over the mountains. We drove for 30 minutes on our driving track here at home. Zorro was VERY fresh since I haven't hitched him since July. We ground drove on the 1st of this month but that was the last time I've had him out. He did a good job of coming down and listening and we were able to pepper in cantering, safely. He is such a good boy and so much fun!


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 11, 2019)

Beautiful picture, it looks like it should be in a calendar. And "dog" on Zorro's head is perfect !

20 minutes driving Peanut Friday, I think that was 8/10
We went to a show today and I probably drove an hour and a half, I forgot to time it as I drove him twice. We had fun.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 11, 2019)

Cayuse said:


> Beautiful picture, it looks like it should be in a calendar. And "dog" on Zorro's head is perfect !
> 
> 20 minutes driving Peanut Friday, I think that was 8/10
> We went to a show today and I probably drove an hour and a half, I forgot to time it as I drove him twice. We had fun.


Remember when you were unsure about driving in a show? So glad you are able to go to shows! The ones in my area are too far away.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 12, 2019)

37 minutes driving Dapper Dan. (2.27 miles). I always pony Midnight.


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 12, 2019)

I remember! I am still unsure every time we go. Dan is great, he always starts off leading Peanut for a couple of minutes until we are sure he is going to remember his manners. He is at his head when we head to the ring too, as it is always congested with people warming up the saddle horses (sometimes reiners!). Yesterday, we got half way to the ring and he had a "moment" and I was glad Dan was there to steady him. Once we got to the ring, he settled down. 
Yesterday it was very windy. The people who parked in front of us didn't anchor their tent and a huge gust blew the tent loose and it landed on Peanut . Didn't bother him much, lol. We unsnarled him and he went back to eating .


Marsha Cassada said:


> Remember when you were unsure about driving in a show? So glad you are able to go to shows! The ones in my area are too far away.


----------



## MindySchroder (Aug 12, 2019)

Drove Zorro for 60 minutes tonight. We finally had a chance to head back out on our road drive that is 4 miles. It was a beautiful evening, feeling more like fall than summer for sure! We stopped a lot so I could take pictures. Gave Zorro a chance to practice his stand!


----------



## MindySchroder (Aug 15, 2019)

I almost forgot to post about our drive last night. Zorro was feeling quite pokey and had his druthers to NOT go driving so was being quite obstinate about heading out on our drive. So I had to be firm and very direct in my ask and we had a lovely very fast gallop for about 1/4 of a mile and alternated fast trotting and cantering for 1/2 a mile. Zorro was surprised that he could go that fast and I had a BLAST!

Don't get me wrong. I much prefer to walk and trot nicely down the road but if he isn't going to cooperate then we will mix things up, sometimes drastically, to prove to him that he absolutely CAN do things he doesn't always want to do. 

We drove for about 60 minutes (4 miles) and ended up having a wonderful calm drive. And the evening was absolutely perfect!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 16, 2019)

20 minutes ground driving Midnight. I need to take a picture of the boulder obstacle course we use. No bit over the tongue and I believe she is responding much better to the butterfly arch than to the french link.


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 17, 2019)

For the week I ground drove Cappy 35 minutes and Peanut 15.
Today Dan and I drove together then I drove Cappy for 15 minutes after Dan was finished with him. I also drove Peanut 25 minutes. The bugs remain awful so we stayed near the barn in the short grass and practiced obstacles and backing up. Also "fan turns". 
Good to hear Midnight likes the bit, I may try one like it for Cappy.


----------



## MindySchroder (Aug 18, 2019)

On the 16th Zorro and I went to my friend Molly's and had a lovely birthday drive with her. It was her birthday  We drove for about 80 minutes, mostly just walking along and visiting. It wasn't too hot as it was over cast so it made for a lovely day!


----------



## MajorClementine (Aug 20, 2019)

All caught up everyone! I'm hoping to head out this evening. Undecided if I'm going to take Clementine or Candace. Excited to be starting them as a team this fall once I can get some help hitching and whatnot from my dad after the horses go down south. I'll feel much better with an extra pair of hands and a "groom" along in case it all goes pear shaped.


----------



## MindySchroder (Aug 20, 2019)

Thank you MajorClementine!

Zorro and I had a VERY fun drive around the driving track today. We were ZOOMING! He was galloping and taking the corners very fast. There are rocks and a few dips out there so I was flying, literally!! I was laughing so hard and also VERY grateful for the Hyperbike. It was sliding around the corners and handling the rocks and bumps perfectly. In any other cart it's likely I would have been ejected. 

Sometimes it's fun to just let it all go and be a kid again!


40 minutes of bombing around!!


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 23, 2019)

For this week I have 35 minutes ground driving Peanut.
20 minutes driving Peanut.
10 minutes ground driving Cappy and 20 minutes driving Cappy,
Thanks!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 24, 2019)

Dapper Dan was hitched for at least 2 hours today and harnessed for 4. According to the odometer on the sulky, Dapper Dan was driven 1.62 miles. I don't know how to count the time as I was not driving him the whole time. It was a grueling morning.


----------



## MindySchroder (Aug 25, 2019)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Dapper Dan was hitched for at least 2 hours today and harnessed for 4. According to the odometer on the sulky, Dapper Dan was driven 1.62 miles. I don't know how to count the time as I was not driving him the whole time. It was a grueling morning.


Was he being naughty? I understand days like that... Sigh.

I drove Zorro in the bike yesterday and then we did some ground driving, while hitched to the bike. He really needs to start being more responsive to the bit. When I take up contact he will open his mouth, push the bit as far back into his mouth as he can and CHOMP it incessantly. It's so annoying and very difficult to communicate with him when he does this. I am starting to believe this is a learned behavior as it seems he thinks that the appropriate response to contact. I hold until he either moves his feet or softens in the mouth but yesterday this was taking 10-15 minutes! At which point I truly felt he didn't understand the release at all. It was exhausting for both of us as mental lessons typically are. I hope we can get to the bottom of this soon.

We also tried out the newest collar and hames. It's smaller and lighter and so far I am loving it! I wouldn't typically use a collar and hames with my bike but the sled isn't fun to pull without snow, so the bike it is!

Edited to add my time: I forgot to put how long we worked! LOL! 60 minutes of solid mental torture...


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 25, 2019)

Zorro looks nice in his new collar. 
I hate fitting harnesses! Just had to get that of my chest.. My new harness saddle seems to be uncomfortable for Peanut :-( . I have noticed he has been going "hollow" lately so I was checking everything over and the saddle seems to have pressure points. I went back to my old cheap harness with no tree and he was instantly more comfortable. I'm going to stick with the old harness for him from now on. 
Marsha, The Fair sounds like it must've been a lot of hot work. I hope everyone appreciated you and DD!

25 minutes for Peanut today
30 minutes for Cappy, both hitched. 
Thanks MC!


----------



## MindySchroder (Aug 25, 2019)

Yes my ponies are not fans of the treed saddle. That is definitely NOT a one size fits all kind of thing. BUT most of those treed saddles are a spring tree which means you can bend them without breaking them. So for my mare, I bent the crap out of my saddle and bought a longer pad and she is comfortable in that saddle now.

Today Zorro and I did 60 minutes ground driving in the surcingle and worked on being responsive and having a quiet mouth. Today's session went much better than yesterday but if our past lessons tell me anything, it's that he can't hang onto what he is learning about the bit for more than two sessions in a row. Sigh. We will just keep on keeping on!


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 25, 2019)

Zorro will come along with his mouth. One day it will just click. Cappy does somehing similar and he has improved a lot. And the improvement was sudden. He was fussy forever and I was about!to give up but one day he seemed to "get it" and started to carry the bit better. He still has a lot to learn but he's trying.

I just ordered a harness from Big Dee's exactly like my old one that Peanut and I love so much and I am going to keep it for best and give the other harness minus the bridle to Cappy. The bridle fits Peanut great so he can keep it. I'll probably by a bridle for Cappy that matches. Then maybe everyone will be happy. I surely hope so.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 26, 2019)

I love my Big Dee harness. I've had it for 15 years. Best bridle I've ever owned. I didn't know if their quality was as good as back then.


----------



## MindySchroder (Aug 26, 2019)

Zorro was a rock star tonight. He didn't chew the bit as much but did play with the roller, which at this point I prefer over chomping the bit!

We did 40 minutes of ground driving on the driving track. Mixing it up with some long lining in the little arena and working on transitions and changes of direction all while NOT chomping the bit. He did awesome!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 28, 2019)

At least 60 minutes ground driving Midnight today. Didn't have a watch for exact time. A cool front came through and we were (at last) able to get a good work out in. Very pleased with the butterfly arch bit for her. We passed cows twice and she handled it well. A little silliness being away from home but over all a very good outing. When we returned home we did the boulder obstacle also, mainly just so she wouldn't think that getting back to the barn meant instant finish of work.


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 28, 2019)

x 2!



Marsha Cassada said:


> At least 60 minutes ground driving Midnight today. Didn't have a watch for exact time. A cool front came through and we were (at last) able to get a good work out in. Very pleased with the butterfly arch bit for her. We passed cows twice and she handled it well. A little silliness being away from home but over all a very good outing. When we returned home we did the boulder obstacle also, mainly just so she wouldn't think that getting back to the barn meant instant finish of work.


----------



## MindySchroder (Aug 28, 2019)

Zorro and I did 30 minutes in the cart tonight. He was so wonderful! We worked on being responsive and he was very good. We did one walking lap, then two trotting laps in one direction and then turned around and did one walking lap and two trotting laps the other direction and then went and did a cool out walk on the small driving track. We are working being responsive AND weight loss. LOL!


----------



## MindySchroder (Aug 29, 2019)

I'm so happy that it's cooling off! Whoot!
Today Zorro and I drove in the bike for 60 minutes. We went 4 miles and did a lot of trotting. He was wonderfully responsive with his bit and NO chomping. Whoot!


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 29, 2019)

Still hot here! Supposed to be 70's on Sunday 
I ground drove Peanut Monday 20 minutes, Weds 20 minutes and today for 15 minutes. 
I drove Cappy today for 25 minutes.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 31, 2019)

45 minutes ground driving Midnight.


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 1, 2019)

30 minutes driving Cappy yesterday and 20 minutes for Peanut
25 minutes for Peanut today and then I drove Cappy for 15 minutes after Dan had walked him and warmed him up.
Today was a perfect summer day. Not a cloud in the sky and a nice breeze and NO BUGS!


----------



## MindySchroder (Sep 1, 2019)

Ug it was so hot today but we went out anyway! 88 degrees here is hot especially in September!

Zorro and I drove for 60 minutes. He did great today. He has lost quite a bit of weight. I had to tighten his girth TWO holes on each side in the last month! Whoot! And he almost has withers  It's the little things...


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 2, 2019)

51 minutes for Dapper Dan. We went 3.31 miles


----------



## MindySchroder (Sep 4, 2019)

Zorro and I drove for 75 minutes tonight. He was a little stinker so our regular 4 miles took a bit longer. There are days that he would really rather not go driving and tries to turn around every chance he gets. So tonight I let him! LOL! Then he had to go in a circle and back up. Then walk on. He did for the first half of our drive and then decided it was just easier to walk or trot on. We had a lovely little flat out gallop as well. I love doing that and he seems to enjoy them as well! I will say that he also tried to turn around on the way home a few times. LOL! Talk about being a turkey!


----------



## MindySchroder (Sep 6, 2019)

Zorro ground drove for 30 minutes tonight. He is getting so soft and responsive to the bit. I'm so glad!


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 6, 2019)

45 minutes on Weds. driving Cappy and 20 minutes on Tues. I forget the dates!
I sprained my ankle quite badly (chipped a peice of bone off !) on Wednesday so I think I am grounded for a week or so.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 7, 2019)

Cayuse said:


> 45 minutes on Weds. driving Cappy and 20 minutes on Tues. I forget the dates!
> I sprained my ankle quite badly (chipped a peice of bone off !) on Wednesday so I think I am grounded for a week or so.


Ouch!! That will take some time to heal.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 7, 2019)

20 minutes ground driving Midnight today.


----------



## MindySchroder (Sep 7, 2019)

Cayuse said:


> 45 minutes on Weds. driving Cappy and 20 minutes on Tues. I forget the dates!
> I sprained my ankle quite badly (chipped a peice of bone off !) on Wednesday so I think I am grounded for a week or so.


Oh no! That sounds very painful. Take it easy so it will heal!!

Zorro and I did a 30 minute ground drive tonight. I was too tired to hitch him to the cart and go for a drive. Hopefully we can do that tomorrow! We've been getting some MUCH needed rain so if the weather will hold off we can have a nice drive tomorrow


----------



## MindySchroder (Sep 9, 2019)

Drove Zorro in the bike today! We did 60 minutes, 4 miles and ponied Sky too. Which went very well! Whoot! Now I can exercise both ponies at the same time!


----------



## MajorClementine (Sep 9, 2019)

1h 40m driving Candace this morning. We did 5.5 miles around the back roads with my dad driving Ferb. We made lots of new friends and gave rides. Had to make one pee stop for me (pregnant me has to go a lot) but luckily this valley is sprinkled with family so I didn't have to use a construction site port-a-pot.

I was torn between taking Clementine who needs the training time, or Candace who needs the exercise. Candace won out in the end. I need to get these two going as a team this fall so I can work both at once. I could pony one but having never done it I'd like to have someone along to help out the first time.

August Driving Hours are all caught up and we're headed into September. Hope the nice driving weather holds out for everyone!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 9, 2019)

Thank you for keeping track of time! when I pony in the cart i crosstie. in the sulky, i just hold the whip in front of midnight if she starts to come beside the wheel. she figured out the drill after one outing. the driven horse is more of a concern. sounds like candace would be safe and steady. you'll need to be extra careful


----------



## MindySchroder (Sep 11, 2019)

I drove Zorro in the bike and ponied Sky again yesterday! They both did great! 60 minutes...


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 13, 2019)

MindySchroder said:


> I drove Zorro in the bike and ponied Sky again yesterday! They both did great! 60 minutes...


So glad to hear Zorro is doing so well.


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 13, 2019)

I drove Cappy 20 minutes. Dan drove him to warm him up and cool him out. Not that he needed cooling, really. We use those last few minutes to practice backing (not Cappy's favorite thing, but he is catching on) and doing a few obstacles. Then we find something to end on a positive note with. Which is pretty easy, Cappy is mostly obliging . Mostly .


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 14, 2019)

Cayuse said:


> I drove Cappy 20 minutes. Dan drove him to warm him up and cool him out. Not that he needed cooling, really. We use those last few minutes to practice backing (not Cappy's favorite thing, but he is catching on) and doing a few obstacles. Then we find something to end on a positive note with. Which is pretty easy, Cappy is mostly obliging . Mostly .


Your injury must be doing well!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 14, 2019)

20 minutes ground driving Midnight today. We worked in the open, untied, to harness. She's doing very well with that. I am still just ground driving her; not ready to get into the regular cart yet with her. We drove in the open space, then back to the boulder area. The boulders are a tricky area with the cart as the wheels get lodged if we don't get our turns just right. She is crossing over well in the turns. Backing well also.
If I can find someone to drive with me, I will give it a go. She did fine in the sulky on our drive with Dapper Dan so I'm sure she would go well with the cart also. I just don't think we are ready to go it alone just yet.


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 14, 2019)

It is getting better slowly. The swelling is resolving


Marsha Cassada said:


> Your injury must be doing well!



but the colors remain. I have an air splint to wear and that helps!stabilize it. It is going to hurt for awhile, I did this very same thing to it about 20 years ago and it took about six weeks to heal. The radiologist was baffled as he couldn't be sure if he was looking at an old chip or a new one. I told him "probably both" lol and explained the old sprain/chip to him. Then what he saw on the X-ray made sense.
We went to a show Sunday and I managed the halter class. Dan led Peanut to the ring and handed him off to me at the gate and I hobbled through the class and handed him back to Dan. It wasn't graceful and I did not pass the soundness jog , but we got it done.


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 15, 2019)

About 20 minutes driving Peanut. We were out longer but some of the time spent was adjusting the Big Dee harness I got for him a couple of weeks ago. It fit pretty well, just needed tweaking. It is a tiny bit larger than the last harness I got from them, all in all, just about the same. It has wrap straps ! I am not a fan of the buckle down tug things. Guess I'm old school. Or just old .


----------



## MindySchroder (Sep 15, 2019)

We had a nice drive in the gale force winds this afternoon. It was hot and the grasshoppers were absolutely HORRIBLE but we got it done! We were out for 60 minutes and both ponies were nice and sweaty when we got home.


----------



## MindySchroder (Sep 16, 2019)

I drove Zorro and ponied Sky for a fast 2.5 miles tonight. It took us 30 minutes. In that 30 minutes we dealt with hurricane winds, rain, some sun and some more wind. Crazy weather!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 17, 2019)

40 minutes for Dapper Dan today; 2.4 miles. Ponied Midnight.


----------



## MindySchroder (Sep 17, 2019)

We drove for 120 minutes today, doing our long, steep 5 mile drive. It was nice to be back up there! I don't like to do that drive when it's hot as it seems like torture. But when it's cool it's a really nice drive. Ponied Sky too. She was a little tired but Zorro did very well. It was a cool 57 degrees and windy but it was so beautiful I didn't care one bit!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 18, 2019)

Beautiful drive!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 19, 2019)

20 minutes with Midnight today. She was hitched to the Runabout but we just ground drove. Not a good day. She was totally unfocused. We stopped after she finally made a successful route around the boulders, so ended on a positive note. However, she is almost perfect standing quietly out in the open to be hitched and unhitched.


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 19, 2019)

15 minutes ground driving Peanut
17 minutes ground driving Cappy. Now my foot is talking back! But not as loudly as last week. We went slooow and practiced a lot of halt transitions.

Marsha, do you think Midnight might be in season and that's why she's unfocused?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 19, 2019)

Cayuse said:


> 15 minutes ground driving Peanut
> 17 minutes ground driving Cappy. Now my foot is talking back! But not as loudly as last week. We went slooow and practiced a lot of halt transitions.
> 
> Marsha, do you think Midnight might be in season and that's why she's unfocused?


Should you be walking so much yet?
I think Midnight is doing what all the horses I've been training lately do: she is testing me. I love that she feels good and is feisty and strong. Some things she is very good at. She has a solid whoa and she is turning and backing well.
I am having the farrier measure her hooves tomorrow for boots; I think I am ready to invest in her. 
Takes as long to hitch/unhitch as it does to actually drive in the Runabout. The sulky is so easy, but she needs to work in the big cart now.


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 20, 2019)

Doc said stay off of it as much as possible/elevate it for two weeks and then do what I can tolerate. It has been two!weeks so I decided to try to get back to my normal routine if I can. I am afraid if I loaf around any more my arthritis will stiffen me up even more, so I'm in between a rock and a hard spot. Foot does feel pretty good this morning, so hopefully I'm on the right track. Still colorful though!

I am glad Midnight is doing well. She sounds like Cappy. He is one of!those that likes to "test". He does it more with me than Dan. It is almost like a game with him. He is! SO smart. I have learned to ignore his little episodes for the most part and just redirect him instead of reacting in any way. If I ignore his snits, it takes the!fun out of it for him .

Did you get your browband? I can't wait to see it.


----------



## MindySchroder (Sep 21, 2019)

We ended up doing another 5 mile drive tonight though that wasn't my intention. Zorro didn't start out our drive very well so he earned some more difficult miles tonight. If he has enough energy to argue he has enough energy to climb some mountains...

90 minutes and we ponied Sky!


----------



## MindySchroder (Sep 21, 2019)

Drove for 25 minutes on the driving track today. Ponied Sky and had a nice time, even if we got a little rained on. My youngest son came out and videoed us and took some photos...


----------



## MindySchroder (Sep 22, 2019)

60 minutes of driving today and both ponies acted like they were dying. LOL! They both sweated quite a bit as well. We only went 4 miles and it was the relatively easy 4 miles... granted I wanted them to trot at least 3 of those 4 miles, but they trotted as slowly as they could...


----------



## Cheryl W (Sep 23, 2019)

Good morning! Am new here and Cayuse invited me over.

We have a 4 year old mare who was trained to drive when we bought her. She goes nicely along but needs conditioning. Winter is going to be tough but am looking at options.

We drove for 40 minutes yesterday, mostly walking. She was so happy and enjoyed her drive. The day before we walked her about 2 miles by hand and into the woods down old logging paths. Nothing phases her.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 23, 2019)

Cheryl W said:


> Good morning! Am new here and Cayuse invited me over.
> 
> We have a 4 year old mare who was trained to drive when we bought her. She goes nicely along but needs conditioning. Winter is going to be tough but am looking at options.
> 
> We drove for 40 minutes yesterday, mostly walking. She was so happy and enjoyed her drive. The day before we walked her about 2 miles by hand and into the woods down old logging paths. Nothing phases her.


Welcome! She sounds like a gem.


----------



## MindySchroder (Sep 23, 2019)

Cheryl W said:


> Good morning! Am new here and Cayuse invited me over.
> 
> We have a 4 year old mare who was trained to drive when we bought her. She goes nicely along but needs conditioning. Winter is going to be tough but am looking at options.
> 
> We drove for 40 minutes yesterday, mostly walking. She was so happy and enjoyed her drive. The day before we walked her about 2 miles by hand and into the woods down old logging paths. Nothing phases her.


Welcome! You will love driving as much as it sounds like she does 

I live in Montana and winter barely slows us down. In fact I feel we drive more in the winter than in the summer. We all prefer the cold to the hot. LOL! I have a sled and use that when the snow is deep. But my Hyperbike works very well in the snow. My Easy Entry did NOT work. I also do a lot of walking with my driving ponies in the winter and do ground driving when the weather is just too cold to harness up and then SIT in the vehicle. Sometimes I need to move to stay warm!

Also I have a Riding Skirt that I would NOT do without in the winter  Makes all the winter outside activities more bearable!


----------



## MindySchroder (Sep 23, 2019)

I drove Zorro for an hour here on my driving track. We focused on having a nice fast walk and peppered in a little trotting and cantering. Surprisingly he was sweaty when we were done!!

I ground drove Sky and had her pull a sled with rocks in it. She was working pretty hard herself. I focused only on walking with her. She is in pretty good shape since she's been going on our drives with us so I felt she was ready to work a little harder when ground driving. I drove her for 45 minutes.


----------



## Cheryl W (Sep 24, 2019)

Hi Mindy!

I'll need to toughen up to drive in the winter here. But if you do it in Montana, then I can here in Maine. LOL We have an EZ Entry, also, and have been thinking about putting wider tires on with deeper tread for the winter. Would only be on our road which is gravel most of the way. I doubt we would try to go in deep snow. 

Do you find a need to use boots for the ponies for traction? 

A sled is definitely going to be useful so am looking for one now. It looks like you have extensions on your traces. Where did you get those?


----------



## MindySchroder (Sep 24, 2019)

Cheryl W said:


> Hi Mindy!
> 
> I'll need to toughen up to drive in the winter here. But if you do it in Montana, then I can here in Maine. LOL We have an EZ Entry, also, and have been thinking about putting wider tires on with deeper tread for the winter. Would only be on our road which is gravel most of the way. I doubt we would try to go in deep snow.
> 
> ...


Yes boots absolutely help with traction if you get the right ones  Here is a video of Zorro walking on the snow and ice in his Equine Fusion Active boots last winter. In my opinion these are the only boots that really make a difference on the ice. The easy boots don't have as good as traction and fill up with snow and ice...


On the sled I use in the snow I have a shaft attachment that a friend of mine welded for me. Then I use the shafts from my easy entry cart. Here is a photo of the sled hitched to Zorro:


And one from the back:



And I have a blog post where I share how it's made:
https://www.theessentialhorse.com/post/my-one-horse-open-sleigh

Hopefully that will help you get started!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 24, 2019)

44 minutes for Midnight today hitched to the Runabout.


----------



## Cheryl W (Sep 24, 2019)

Now, why just boots on the front? 

Thank you, Mindy, for the videos, info and pictures of the sled, and the instructions. I am most grateful!!!

Am actually excited about winter fun with Ezzie


----------



## Patty's Pony Place (Sep 25, 2019)

Cheryl W said:


> Good morning! Am new here and Cayuse invited me over.
> 
> We have a 4 year old mare who was trained to drive when we bought her. She goes nicely along but needs conditioning. Winter is going to be tough but am looking at options.
> 
> We drove for 40 minutes yesterday, mostly walking. She was so happy and enjoyed her drive. The day before we walked her about 2 miles by hand and into the woods down old logging paths. Nothing phases her.


Hi Cheryl!! The big boss here at Patty's Pony Place - congrats on getting a mini!! We developed the shaft system for sleds WAY BACK in 2014 - and since then, and using our basic idea, there have indeed been other systems come along. I also created a skijoring "dynasty", with my skijoring harness and shaft set-up. You can go to both my website - pattysponyplace.com - and to my PPP FB page to see ALL that we have developed for having fun with your miniature horse!! Regarding boots - we have never used boots - either winter or summer. Boots on ice will give your horse traction of course, but that does zero for stabilizing the sled on ice, and skijoring on ice...well, likely not!! So in the winter - we drive when the conditions are right - no boots required when that is the case.


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 25, 2019)

Glad to see you found us over her Cheryl!

I had a wonderful drive with Cappy this morning. I hitched him alone and off we went. No Dan to drive him first to get the "Looky Lou" out of his system. 
We worked on some swoopy large turns and I practiced turning with my wrists and shoulders and tried to be less "handsy". My hands tend to get busy and especially so if I get nervous. 
His back up is getting more solid, it is pretty good now. Also practiced driving the cart over poles with the pole between horse and wheel.
30 minutes today for Cappy.
Sunday I drove Peanut 20 minutes and Cappy 10. Dan and I drove together and swapped.


----------



## MindySchroder (Sep 25, 2019)

I drove Zorro for 60 minutes today. We did the 4 miles on the road but just he and I. Sky did her time on the driving track pulling the sled with the rocks in it, using her new harness! She ground drove for 30 minutes...

Here is her new harness:



And with the collar and hames to pull the sled! 

It's a fun new venture we are starting on


----------



## MajorClementine (Sep 26, 2019)

35 minutes driving Candace tonight. Took her up to the family "weenie roast" to give my young (horse crazy) niece a ride. Candace got an hour more driving than I did with her because I let my sister in law take all her kids for rides. She's a horse woman (rodeo queen and all) and fell in love with Candace. We had to drive home in the dark but it gave me a chance to try out my fancy new flashing red bike light that my dad got for me. A few drives we've done together I've turned for home before him because we are so small and hard to see after dusk. He has lights on his wagon so he got me the bike light so I was more visible in the evenings. It was a totally new experience for me to drive in the dark. No street lights until you get to the traffic light. Candace did really well and we made it safely home.

Hours are all caught up. Also I've gotten to catch up on everyone's driving fun! And welcome to Cheryl W!! Happy to have you along for all the fun. What is your mare's name??


----------



## Cheryl W (Sep 26, 2019)

Patty's Pony Place said:


> Hi Cheryl!! The big boss here at Patty's Pony Place - congrats on getting a mini!! We developed the shaft system for sleds WAY BACK in 2014 - and since then, and using our basic idea, there have indeed been other systems come along. I also created a skijoring "dynasty", with my skijoring harness and shaft set-up. You can go to both my website - pattysponyplace.com - and to my PPP FB page to see ALL that we have developed for having fun with your miniature horse!! Regarding boots - we have never used boots - either winter or summer. Boots on ice will give your horse traction of course, but that does zero for stabilizing the sled on ice, and skijoring on ice...well, likely not!! So in the winter - we drive when the conditions are right - no boots required when that is the case.



Thank you, Patty! Have been checking out your site and seeing the superb systems you have developed.

We love our girl even though she can be sassy at times - LOL. In harness, she is very good. Our first couple tries with her were a bit nervewracking as I did not expect her to whoa and step back 3 quick steps. And then she reared slightly. So went to ground driving to figure that out...watched more videos and now we seem to be good.


----------



## Cheryl W (Sep 26, 2019)

Cayuse said:


> Glad to see you found us over her Cheryl!
> 
> I had a wonderful drive with Cappy this morning. I hitched him alone and off we went. No Dan to drive him first to get the "Looky Lou" out of his system.
> We worked on some swoopy large turns and I practiced turning with my wrists and shoulders and tried to be less "handsy". My hands tend to get busy and especially so if I get nervous.
> ...



Thank you, Cayuse! Am enjoying reading and learning!

Glad to see you getting so much time out with Cappy and Peanut!!


----------



## Cheryl W (Sep 26, 2019)

MajorClementine said:


> 35 minutes driving Candace tonight. Took her up to the family "weenie roast" to give my young (horse crazy) niece a ride. Candace got an hour more driving than I did with her because I let my sister in law take all her kids for rides. She's a horse woman (rodeo queen and all) and fell in love with Candace. We had to drive home in the dark but it gave me a chance to try out my fancy new flashing red bike light that my dad got for me. A few drives we've done together I've turned for home before him because we are so small and hard to see after dusk. He has lights on his wagon so he got me the bike light so I was more visible in the evenings. It was a totally new experience for me to drive in the dark. No street lights until you get to the traffic light. Candace did really well and we made it safely home.
> 
> Hours are all caught up. Also I've gotten to catch up on everyone's driving fun! And welcome to Cheryl W!! Happy to have you along for all the fun. What is your mare's name??



Thank you for the welcome! It's great to be around you all and it gets me excited and less anxious about driving. It's all new to me, so slow and easy we go.

Our girl is nicknamed Ezzie. She was called Donni as a foal, and came to us as Asmeralda. Just got her in June. Smart as a whip, she is!! 

Have a wonderful day!


----------



## MajorClementine (Sep 26, 2019)

Cheryl W said:


> Thank you for the welcome! It's great to be around you all and it gets me excited and less anxious about driving. It's all new to me, so slow and easy we go.
> 
> Our girl is nicknamed Ezzie. She was called Donni as a foal, and came to us as Asmeralda. Just got her in June. Smart as a whip, she is!!
> 
> Have a wonderful day!



Fantastic! I've got you and Ezzie added to our "Driving Hours" spread sheet! This group is super motivating, very helpful, and no drama. You're going to like it here.


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 26, 2019)

22 minutes ground driving Peanut. He was lazy. It was a little humid. I was lazy, too.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 27, 2019)

About 20 minutes driving Midnight today. didn't look at the clock. Started out ground driving her hitched to the cart, then got in. without dapper Dan beside her she was a little squirrelly, but we had a pretty good lesson. New brow band supposed to be mailed today; I think she will do better when she is wearing the driving bridle with blinders. We are in the open bridle at this point.


----------



## MajorClementine (Sep 27, 2019)

Marsha Cassada said:


> About 20 minutes driving Midnight today. didn't look at the clock. Started out ground driving her hitched to the cart, then got in. without dapper Dan beside her she was a little squirrelly, but we had a pretty good lesson. New brow band supposed to be mailed today; I think she will do better when she is wearing the driving bridle with blinders. We are in the open bridle at this point.



Hooray! I'm so glad you were able to drive her. She's coming right along for you it sounds like.

1 hour 50 minutes driving Clementine today. We did 6.75 miles along with Ferb. I was sure I'd have my hands full with her today because she tried every trick in the book to get out of having to work while I was harness and hitching her. She was naughty naughty. I climbed in the cart ready for a workout and she moved into a gentle trot down the hill taking the weight of the cart and keeping a steady pace. She was soft in the mouth and responsive and not spooky or jumpy. Go figure!

That's Ferb pulling the wagonette up in front of us in the photo


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 27, 2019)

MajorClem what are the two straps running from the breeching to the rein turrets? The crossed ones?

Peanut doesn't like to be hitched either, he's a two man job. But once he is snugged in, he is awesome to drive.
Gotta love their quirks! Makes life interesting


----------



## Cheryl W (Sep 28, 2019)

Had Ezzie out for 40 minutes this morning!!!! She started out being "naughty" and making it clear she didn't want to. A little difficult to harness but perhaps she's in heat. Got going and she went quietly though acted a bit unsettled at first. Think she simply didn't like the breeching today (again, in heat is my guess). All walking as she had no desire to step it up.

Here is a question...sometimes (or more often than not)...if I ask her to whoa, she turns her body sideways as much as possible and tries to rear up a bit. My hands are light and I've all ready released pressure on the reins to reward the whoa. Usually my husband is with us so he can get ahold of her. But what is the best way to handle this if I'm alone?

Happy driving, everyone!


----------



## MajorClementine (Sep 28, 2019)

Cayuse said:


> MajorClem what are the two straps running from the breeching to the rein turrets? The crossed ones?
> 
> Peanut doesn't like to be hitched either, he's a two man job. But once he is snugged in, he is awesome to drive.
> Gotta love their quirks! Makes life interesting



The straps are what I hook my "bun bag" aka horse diaper too. I don't have rings on my hip straps to hold the bag so LeRoy at CountrySide Manufacturing (makes the comfy fit harness) got me these handy straps. I have a set on Candace's harness as well. I have to cross them so they don't slip down her sides. So the bag hooks to rings at the end of the straps and then to the breeching. Works like a charm since I drive on neighborhood streets mostly.

@Cheryl W I would go back to working with her on her "Whoa" without a cart. Sounds like she needs a little more understanding of what you expect from her. If you have to you it's always okay to go all the way back to working with "whoa" on a lead. As nutty as Clementine can be her "whoa" is solid. And if she ever tries to blow through a whoa (which she used to try once in a while) we would do a whole lesson on a lead then a whole lesson ground driving. That always fixed it. You wouldn't drive a car you knew had faulty breaks right  A few lessons and you'll have her right in no time at all.

I'm also wondering if her rearing up and turning is to avoid the breeching if she's not liking it already. In that case, driving her down some hills hitched to the cart but you walking behind it with longer reins might help. It took Clementine a bit to get used to taking the weight of the cart with the breeching. She bucked like mad the first time I took her down a hill with the cart hitched. Luckily I walking behind.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 28, 2019)

I agree with going back to ground driving for the whoa. You need to set yourselves up for success. 
If you go on this way, she could get into a bad habit. And you might not always have someone to go to her head if you get in a fix.
Also, you might try stopping her on inclines where the weight of the cart doesn't engage the breeching, until she gets more comfortable.
Another thought is the bit. Is it one she is used to? Maybe she doesn't not like the bit and that is why she fights the pressure on the whoa. I had my new one in a french link, which my other horses have all done well with. Midnight did not like it at all. I changed to a butterfly arch, and she was immediately better. Iowa Carriage was very good about helping me choose a bit.


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 28, 2019)

Good advice from MC and Marsha.
I have one that doesn't like jointed mouth prices and the joint hits the roof of his mouth when the bit action gets to a certain point. I put him in a Mullen mouth snaffle and that stopped him from getting "light" up front. He never really reared, but we had many little "pop ups" that was solved with a bit change. 
I know you are working on "whoa" but if she really gets offering to rear, I would move her forward right out of the rear so she doesn't go up and over. But I bet if you go back to ground driving and do a lot of walk to halt transitions she will get over it. Work on halting when she is tired, she may be more willing to stop and stand quieter then. Work up to the length of time she has to stand halted a little bit at a time. 
If you think the breeching might be goosing her, post a picture of her in the harness and someone here maybe can help to tweak the fit. A second set of eyes can be helpful.


----------



## Cheryl W (Sep 29, 2019)

Thank you all so much for your replies and suggestions. As we are not working inclines yet...the one just down the road is quite steep to start with, so haven't pursued that. Just going on flat at this point (have 3 miles of flat to work).

I have, actually, worked her for several weeks after the first incident of popping up, at walk/halt/stand transitions and she seemed to get it. Went next to ground driving with the same type work, and she seemed very good. Went to cart again and she is better, but did have a little pop yesterday. So will go back to ground work this week. She really was in a mood yesterday for sure. Even tried to kick me after unharnessing. Sassy thing.

I also agree and have figured out that asking for a whoa too early (before she's worked a bit) is detrimental. Still, it is an expected and reasonable request. 

As to the bit, she is in a half-cheek snaffle which is what she came with and was "trained" with. Now, she is still young and this may well not be the best bit for her. Her mouth is still unused to having a bit. But I do not see a lot of mouthing (except in the very beginning which I don't think is too odd), and once moving on, she seems content. No head shaking or big mouthing. 

I should post a photo of her in harness just in case I've not gotten something correct on her. Good idea and thank you so much!!


----------



## MajorClementine (Sep 29, 2019)

Hey Cheryl, if you do post a pic of your harness will you post it to "Your Drive Day" Or start a new thread with your questions? When I go through this thread looking for driving minutes sometimes they get lost amid the conversation. You'll also likely get more suggestions and support with a thread dedicated to your harness photos. It's amazing what each person here will pick up on. Thanks!!!


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 29, 2019)

25 minutes driving Peanut yesterday and 10 for Cappy.
20 minutes driving Peanut today.
Thanks MC!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 4, 2019)

41 minutes with Dapper Dan today. We went 2.2 miles. Starting to cool off a little so we didn't have to go at the crack of dawn.


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 4, 2019)

Cool here, too. In the 40's this morning. Frost is near.

15 minutes ground driving Cappy yesterday.
22 minutes ground driving Peanut today.


----------



## MindySchroder (Oct 5, 2019)

I drove Sky and Zorro as a team (ground driving) today for 60 minutes. I am still trying to figure things out so we do a lot of stopping while I adjust this and that (mostly the team lines!). We only went a mile in that 60 minutes  But they did so much better than the last two times I drove them! I am focusing on keeping their noses level and both on the bit at the same time. This is tricky because Zorro walks very fast and Sky does not. So we end up with Zorro walking fast and Sky trotting. Not pretty and very awkward but that's where we are right now! Tomorrow I haul them 2 hours to the indoor arena and hands on help of my friend who drives Percherons  I'm excited to finally attach them to the tire drag!


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 6, 2019)

Looking good, Mindy!

20 minutes driving Cap. Dan and I shared him again today. Had an encouraging drive.


----------



## MindySchroder (Oct 7, 2019)

We spent 5 hours at our friend's indoor arena today. I drove Sky and Zorro for about an hour of that. They pulled the tire drag for the first time!! Whoot whoot!!

Then my friend Molly hitched her girls together for the first time and they did so well she also had them drag the tires! On their FIRST day! We had a lot of support from our friend Carrie who drive percherons and also our friend Patti who drives Fjords. It was an awesome day!







And a video of Sky and Zorro!


It's so fun to see everyone out enjoying their minis around here!


----------



## MajorClementine (Oct 8, 2019)

Tried out the new minis today. Son and hubby drove them a bit too.

10m driving Blue Jeans
10m ground driving Peanut Butter


----------



## MindySchroder (Oct 8, 2019)

MajorClementine said:


> Tried out the new minis today. Son and hubby drove them a bit too.
> 
> 10m driving Blue Jeans
> 10m ground driving Peanut Butter


Did you love them? Are you going to go ahead and keep both? 

I drove Sky and Zorro as a team today for 60 minutes. We did 2 miles today which was much better than 1 mile in 60 minutes! LOL


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 8, 2019)

40 minutes with Midnight in the cart.


----------



## MajorClementine (Oct 8, 2019)

MindySchroder said:


> Did you love them? Are you going to go ahead and keep both?
> 
> I drove Sky and Zorro as a team today for 60 minutes. We did 2 miles today which was much better than 1 mile in 60 minutes! LOL



I'll have to take the fall/winter and make a decision by next spring. I have a family friend in Southern Utah who really wants my little Candace because she's a perfect match and teammate for his little Smokey. I've posted pics of us driving them as a team. But I really love Candace too... I'll let him take her this fall and see how she works out before we make any decisions. I really don't need so many minis.....


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 8, 2019)

MajorClem has a Peanut(butter)!


----------



## MindySchroder (Oct 11, 2019)

Zorro and I drove 4 miles today and it took us 80 minutes. It was COLD and WINDY. I'm still recovering and I've been in the house for awhile now! Brrrrr...


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 12, 2019)

MindySchroder said:


> Zorro and I drove 4 miles today and it took us 80 minutes. It was COLD and WINDY. I'm still recovering and I've been in the house for awhile now! Brrrrr...


The hands are the worst. No matter how good the gloves, my hands get so cold. What gloves do you suggest?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 12, 2019)

41 minutes for Dapper Dan today. We went 2.39 miles. Weather is chilly and he was feisty--had to do some galloping at first before he settled down.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 14, 2019)

20 minutes with Midnight in the cart today.


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 17, 2019)

Last weekend I drove Cappy for 50 minutes and Peanut for 25.
Thanks!​


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 19, 2019)

65 minutes today with Midnight in the cart.


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 21, 2019)

25 minutes driving Peanut and 15 with Cappy. Hubby and I shared. It was perfect driving weather. And I managed to hitch Peanut alone.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 23, 2019)

40 minutes with Midnight hitched to the Jerald. Cayuse, congratulations on hitching Peanut alone!


----------



## Minidreamz0581 (Oct 24, 2019)

20 minutes of ground driving for Coady...aaaand...40 minutes of driving!!!!!! I’m so proud of my little man. I’ll write a longer, more detailed post on my thread ‘Long Road Ahead’. (In which I explain our accident and why I’m SO thrilled to have him pulling a cart again)


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 27, 2019)

!



Minidreamz0581 said:


> 20 minutes of ground driving for Coady...aaaand...40 minutes of driving!!!!!! I’m so proud of my little man. I’ll write a longer, more detailed post on my thread ‘Long Road Ahead’. (In which I explain our accident and why I’m SO thrilled to have him pulling a cart again)


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 27, 2019)

20 minutes driving Cappy yesterday. Dan drove him first and then I took over for a bit
15 minutes ground driving Peanut.


----------



## MindySchroder (Oct 28, 2019)

I forgot to make a note of Zorro's any my drive with friends last Friday, 10/25/19. We drove for 90 minutes in a new location and had a nice time! The wind was HOWLING which always makes things more interesting for all involved, but Zorro was a rock star as usual


----------



## Cayuse (Nov 1, 2019)

Mindy, it was our turn for howling winds yesterday and today. You are braver than I am, I ground drove . Peanut is not bothered by the wind, but Cappy . . .  . . . until he gets the kinks 
out. 
20 minutes for Peanut
20 for Cappy
Both ground driving. Thank you MC!


----------



## Cayuse (Nov 3, 2019)

40 minutes driving Cappy 
20 driving Peanut
Many thanks  for logging the hours.


----------



## Cayuse (Nov 6, 2019)

Awfully quiet around here! 

20 minutes ground driving Peanut. It was windy and the leaves (what's left of them) were falling like snow.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 6, 2019)

Cayuse said:


> Awfully quiet around here!
> 
> 20 minutes ground driving Peanut. It was windy and the leaves (what's left of them) were falling like snow.


Yes, it's been quiet. You have been very active! We had a bad bout of weather, then I've been on a trip. I'll probably have to start over with ground driving with Midnight now. And how about lazy???


----------



## Cheryl W (Nov 7, 2019)

Good job, @Cayuse ! We have not been driving in a while. Have put cart down cellar in order to strip and repaint it. Snow is coming, so expect there won't be much driving here. All depends on how the winter goes.


----------



## MindySchroder (Nov 7, 2019)

Phew! It's been a few weeks since we have been able to drive here at home. Between myself being away for a week and the weather being cold and windy and blizzarding, I haven't been logging any cart or ground driving time. BUT today Zorro and I got to head out for a short 3 mile drive. It was also a FAST three mile drive because Zorro was quite fresh... LOL! I would always tell people to do a little ground driving before hitching but I have always just hitched Zorro, even with time off. Sometimes I should take my own advice  But it was fun and he was never out of control. We did lots of cantering, some galloping and some trotting. He probably walked about a mile so that's not too bad considering. And when he walked it was on a loose rein, long and relaxed. We were out actually driving for about 35 minutes. I love this time of year, the sun was shining and he is SO fuzzy that it looks like I'm driving a teddy bear. He is so cute!!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 7, 2019)

With this cold, wet weather the horses are a muddy mess. Got home from a trip and Midnight has become quite uppity. We will have to go back a step when we get a chance to work again. My horsey neighbor was taking care of my animals. They didn't seem to care if I was home again; I told her she must have sweet-talked them while I was away! She did a fun thing: she sent me a picture of the horses and chickens while I was gone, to let me know all was well.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 9, 2019)

56 minutes today for Dapper Dan. We went 3.25 miles. Ponied Midnight. I've done a little ground work with her but no driving in a while. She does not like to put her boots on.


----------



## Cayuse (Nov 9, 2019)

Peanut doesn't like getting his boots put on either. Stamps his feet just as I am trying to do up the velcro. It looks like he is tap dancing.
On the other hand (or hoof) Cappy couldn't care less about his boots.


----------



## MindySchroder (Nov 11, 2019)

Zorro doesn't like to put his boots on either. LOL! But he really doesn't like to be out on the road without them... So he will surrender. Surprisingly Sky is perfect to have her shoes on. Everything else makes her have a melt down, including getting her feet trimmed. LOL!

I drove Zorro and ponied Sky this evening. We went 3 miles in 60 minutes because we walked the entire way. It was so nice and relaxing and there were several long spots in the road that were sheer ice. So we played it very safe. It appeared to be warm-ish but even though the sun was shining and it was a beautiful day it was FREEZING and I was under dressed. The ponies were totally happy as was my silly dog. LOL!

We met a brand new neighbor on our drive. They are still building their house and I was glad to get to visit with someone. I'm always so nosey about the people that move in up here. Samson, my dog, is super friendly and thinks every new person is his brand new BEST friend. Zorro also made a beeline for the lady and Sky walked up beside him to say hi as well. All my animals are so friendly and sweet. I love that. It's heart warming!


----------



## MindySchroder (Nov 13, 2019)

I drove Zorro this evening... isn't it funny how 4:00 become evening the closer we get to winter solstice? LOL! We ponied Sky again and they both did beautifully! 3 miles in 40 minutes with lots of trotting.


----------



## Minidreamz0581 (Nov 14, 2019)

I forgot to record 20 very cold and snowy ground driving minutes on Tuesday for Coady. Let’s just say ‘fresh’ was an understatement....it was like driving an over caffeinated coiled spring.

Marsha, Coady did not like having his boots put on at first, but he’s a good boy for them now. Hopefully Midnight will adjust to having them put on


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 14, 2019)

Yes, getting started on a drive in the afternoon can get risky running to the day being shorter. Seems like about the time I have time to drive and it's warming up a little, the day is almost over!
Midnight likes her boots once they are on; she just fusses a little while I'm holding her feet and adjusting them.


----------



## MindySchroder (Nov 14, 2019)

I ground drove both Sky and Zorro out on the road this evening. We did the 3 miles. I like to ground drive them with their halters and one lead rope each. This makes it so they have to listen to my voice more than they listen to the lead ropes. Zorro is a pro at this. Sky likes to argue about EVERYTHING. LOL! So I will use Zorro's body to push Sky where I need her to go. 

We had a neighbor drive up nicely and give a little toot on his horn. This did not bother Zorro at all but Sky was quite upset by it. Less so in the moment but it showed up later when other cars were passing us. I did put her on the outside, closest to the ditch after that happened anticipating that she was going to have a problem. Sigh. It's amazing to me to remember back to all the things she did as a young driving mare. We did HUGE parades with fire trucks blowing their horns RIGHT BEHIND US and she never batted an eyelash! Now a little horn toot has her melting down. For a short part of the drive home she was having such a hissy fit I had to bring her behind me and have her walk right behind me on a short lead. Finally she started to need some slack in the lead rope and was calm so I sent her back up with Zorro and she was a champ the rest of the way home! I have to wonder how I'll manage to do that when she is hitched to Zorro and pulling a vehicle... LOL!

Soooo this drive took us 90 minutes


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 15, 2019)

I might try that with my two, though I am not sure it would work. Their gaits are not the same and Dapper Dan is too bossy.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 15, 2019)

40 minutes ground driving Midnight today. It's been awhile since we were out, so I stepped back to ground driving. She did very well. Much more responsive; the butterfly arch bit with the reins on the bottom ring are working well. She is also tolerating whip cues better; we've been working on that with our ground work.


----------



## MindySchroder (Nov 16, 2019)

Marsha Cassada said:


> I might try that with my two, though I am not sure it would work. Their gaits are not the same and Dapper Dan is too bossy.


Sky and Zorro do not match in gait at all. Sky likes to trot because she doesn't have a fast walk and Zorro has a fast walk and a looooong legged trot. So getting them to move together, in the same direction, at the same speed is something we work on the entire time we are walking  It's great for me to improve my skill and for them to mirror each other a bit better. 

And I don't allow any bossing when I'm out there. LOL! Everyone knows when I'm around there is no ear pinning or snarky faces. Even the naughty Mikey would NOT boss anyone when I was out there... He picked on Zorro horribly when I was not out there however.


----------



## MindySchroder (Nov 16, 2019)

80 minutes of driving Zorro in the bike today. We did one mile on our home track, walking, as a warm up so we could leave the driveway trotting. My rule is we can go home however fast we LEFT home. So far no one is barn sour so I think it must be working! LOL!

He is such a spooky goof now when we drive out alone, without Sky. It's as though he knows he has to keep it together when she is with us because SHE is freaking out so often. But when she's not there then he figures there must be something to freak out about. But luckily he can only expend the energy to do that for about a mile or so. Then he just settles down and behaves beautifully. Thank goodness for ponies that like to conserve energy!


----------



## MajorClementine (Nov 17, 2019)

Got the spreadsheet for the 4th quarter set up finally and got everyone's hours caught up! My horses have all moved south for the winter so any driving I do will be down there. We are going down for Thanksgiving for 4 days and I'll get some driving in then. I want to try ground driving a couple different team sets now that I've got 4 that drive well. I also want to try pairing up Major with Candace. He has driven a little but lacks confidence. She has confidence in spades so maybe it'll help steady him... We'll see. I'm also planning on starting Perry with light ground driving this winter. 

My baby is also due in January so I may be behind in logging hours at the first of the year but I'll start a 2020 driving hours thread and if you want to play this year just start logging those hours! I'll get caught up eventually. It'll give me something to do while I'm snowed in with a baby this winter.

Also I know that Cayuse has a little surprised lined up for everyone who's stayed active on this thread and I'm going to figure out how to make everyone a certificate to mail/email with their logged hours on it so we can hang the up in the barn/garage/wherever.

Happy Fall driving! I hope you guys have good weather for a while!


----------



## MindySchroder (Nov 17, 2019)

MajorClementine said:


> Got the spreadsheet for the 4th quarter set up finally and got everyone's hours caught up! My horses have all moved south for the winter so any driving I do will be down there. We are going down for Thanksgiving for 4 days and I'll get some driving in then. I want to try ground driving a couple different team sets now that I've got 4 that drive well. I also want to try pairing up Major with Candace. He has driven a little but lacks confidence. She has confidence in spades so maybe it'll help steady him... We'll see. I'm also planning on starting Perry with light ground driving this winter.
> 
> My baby is also due in January so I may be behind in logging hours at the first of the year but I'll start a 2020 driving hours thread and if you want to play this year just start logging those hours! I'll get caught up eventually. It'll give me something to do while I'm snowed in with a baby this winter.
> 
> ...



Thank you so much for all you are doing even though you are so busy! I can't wait to see pictures of your teams. I am having a blast playing around with mine


----------



## Cayuse (Nov 18, 2019)

The weather has not been cooperating and on the one good day we did have this week the boys had their teeth floated so no driving. I did get 25 minutes in with Cappy last weekend.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 18, 2019)

Cayuse said:


> The weather has not been cooperating and on the one good day we did have this week the boys had their teeth floated so no driving. I did get 25 minutes in with Cappy last weekend.


Mine had their teeth done today! We are having a bout of very nice weather, but there always seems to be something going on so I haven't driven.


----------



## MindySchroder (Nov 18, 2019)

60 minutes driving Zorro tonight. One good thing about a dark cloudy day... it was fairly warm! Until we met a neighbor out on the road and stood to talk for awhile and then I got chilled. But Zorro was game for trotting home, on a loose rein, so that was nice!


----------



## Minidreamz0581 (Nov 19, 2019)

Coady had 40 minutes of ground driving on Saturday. He was an over caffeinated coiled spring again. He was a spooky little guy, shying at things that he normally wouldn’t. I was going to try again Sunday but decided to just take him for a nice walk after some desensitizing work.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 19, 2019)

Minidreamz0581 said:


> Coady had 40 minutes of ground driving on Saturday. He was an over caffeinated coiled spring again. He was a spooky little guy, shying at things that he normally wouldn’t. I was going to try again Sunday but decided to just take him for a nice walk after some desensitizing work.


Hoping you can both keep working forward. Remember to unclench your teeth and uncurl your toes. Sounds funny, I know, but that's what I found myself doing after a harrowing experience. My dentist commented that I had been clenching my teeth--I was not aware I was even doing it until he pointed it out. Now I go over my attitude and posture mentally when beginning to drive.


----------



## MindySchroder (Nov 22, 2019)

80 minutes driving Zorro yesterday. I ponied Sky and she did great. Sometimes when I tell Zorro to trot she will start trotting first. LOL!

It was a bright sunny day but it turned out to be COLD. I was FREEZING by the time I got home. AND Handsome Hubby decided to move the tractor and bobcat around as I was getting home. So he had to have both machines exactly where I hitch and unhitch. Made things more interesting! The ponies don't care at all but when I was taking Zorro's boots off I stood up to move to his back foot and there was the landscape rake just inches from Zorro's butt! He didn't bat an eye but it caught me by surprise. Hubby made an "Ooops!" face but I was not amused. I mean he had over an hour to do that! 

Of course today is a gorgeous day but I have a migraine so no driving


----------



## Cayuse (Nov 23, 2019)

Mindy, I hope you migraine is better. I have had them for years. No fun at all. 

18 minutes ground driving Peanut. It was the first sunny day we have had in a week. But the ground was frosty enough!to be slick so we!just walked and practiced varying our speed within the walk.


----------



## MindySchroder (Nov 23, 2019)

Cayuse said:


> Mindy, I hope you migraine is better. I have had them for years. No fun at all.



No they are not fun at all. I've also had them for years. It seems that I now have one at least once a week. Sigh.

Today we all walked and Zorro and Sky ground drove for 120 minutes. We went 4 miles but I'm so out of shape I slowed us down by needing to stop often when we were climbing the steep part of the trail. I'm sure my ponies wish I was the kind of person that could run a mile or two so they can trot. Sky would have liked to do that since she spent most of the first part of our drive jigging and dragging me all over the road 

She is such a pain in the butt. Sometimes I wonder why I keep trying with her. I have to work VERY HARD to not allow her behavior to ruin my time out with them. I have spent 100's of hours doing ground work of all kinds with her. She was a wonderful driving horse for 8 years. I drove her for two years once I brought her home but I always wondered if she was trying to save us or kill us both. Sigh. She is a complete basket case and over reacts to literally everything that is happening when we are out. Mostly Zorro ignores her but today he was feeding off her behavior a bit. So then I would have her walk behind me and allow him to regain his brain. There was a lot of wrestling that was going on which made me more tired. Sometimes my ponies are stinkers 

Edited to add photos! I forgot to put them on:

This was on our way home. Sky was finally calm and walking, but only because she was tired...



These two crack me up. Zorro was rubbing his head on Samson and then would just stand with his head resting, forehead against Samson's side. Zorro really likes him. LOL!



The wind was howling today. But it wasn't too cold. However I did choose to walk because I was afraid I would get cold if I was just sitting in a cart.



It was beautiful up there and worth the climb. Even though I wondered if I would die! LOL!


----------



## MindySchroder (Nov 25, 2019)

We drove for 120 minutes today, driving Zorro and ponying Sky. We went 5 miles and gained 500 feet in elevation! I love seeing stuff like that  

When we left our house it was windy but there wasn't a speck of snow on the ground. Everything had melted away yesterday during our beautiful sunshine. 

Then half way up on our climb the snow started. I find that if I'm out in the storm I thoroughly enjoy it. I love the thick snow flakes and how quiet it is when the snow is falling as heavily as it was today. The sound of the ponies hooves (in their boots!) on the snow, the sound of my harness and cart. It's so beautiful.

The snow was falling so heavily I couldn't see where we were going. Thank goodness Zorro knows where to go! I was COATED in snow and ice, as were the ponies. And once again I was so grateful for my merino wool outer layers. I don't know how I made it through all the other winters before this! If I got cold, I got out and walked, climbed the steep hills and trotted myself down the road too. (GASP! I know. Sometimes I get out and walk along beside the bike. I have been doing this since Zorro started pulling a sled or the bike.) I have WoolX leggings and Duckworth Co. long sleeved t-shirt and heavy outer layer, the Powder with a high neck to tuck my cold nose into. If it gets cold where you drive I highly recommend merino wool


----------



## MindySchroder (Nov 26, 2019)

30 minutes of ground driving both Sky and Zorro today! I decided to put Sky's bridle on and she did much better than she has been doing with the halter. It's hard to say what will work with her, but I was happy she wasn't dragging me all over the hills.


----------



## MajorClementine (Nov 26, 2019)

Mindy I would have been frozen solid and Search and Rescue would have been sent out for me! You are tougher than I am. I'm a weather wimp which is why my horses go south for the winter.

Driving times are all caught up 

90 minutes driving Candace today. We followed the new Fjord team around for a bit. They were kinda nervous about the new surroundings and got into a bit of a jam but luckily, we always drive a team with someone playing groom so my husband was able to jump down and straighten the horses out before they turned the wagon over. My dad was driving the team. Anyway... we did a lot of up and down the road. Then I gave rides to some kids from a large family that was out for a walk. Candace is such a good girl, even when the 7 year old took the lines (while I held the ends of course) and kept asking her to "Skip-up". Now if only I COULD teach her to skip.....


----------



## Cayuse (Nov 26, 2019)

Everybody is so fuzzy! Candace looks like a plush little toy! Glad you had a nice drive with her.
Mindy, the top picture in your last post is lovely. 
Winter is here!

20 minute ground driving Peanut


----------



## MajorClementine (Nov 27, 2019)

Team driving day!!! We hitched Candace and Blue Jeans together today and they did amazing! They have both driven double but never together.... Until today. Ground drove for about 10 min then 45 min of out on the open road. After our drive they scratched each other's driving itchies.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 28, 2019)

That is amazing!! What a great team!


----------



## Cayuse (Nov 29, 2019)

*They look like they were made to work together . I really like the top picture alot, for some reason I can "see" them communicating with each other in that picture. Looks like you have your dream team!

Dan and I had a great drive with Cappy today. He drove 15 minutes and then I drove him for 15 minutes. It was cold and very windy and I expected some sort of excitement as he hadn't been driven for about two weeks, but he was relaxed and happy to listen. *​


----------



## MindySchroder (Nov 30, 2019)

I love your team vehicle @MajorClementine !! I am dreaming of one of those for my "team"  But we are no where as accomplished as you are. These two look great together!!


----------



## MindySchroder (Dec 4, 2019)

90 minutes of ground driving both Sky and Zorro today!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 5, 2019)

65 minutes ground driving Midnight today.


----------



## Cayuse (Dec 6, 2019)

25 minutes driving Cappy last weekend. My last drive in the cart for the year as we now have lots of snow.


----------



## MindySchroder (Dec 6, 2019)

OMG. 45 minutes of driving Zorro today and it was FREEZING!! It was not fun and the wind was howling. We were all miserable, but we got out there!





I'm totally faking it here. Not much to smile about besides just being out with my ponies!


----------



## Cayuse (Dec 7, 2019)

We used Cappy and he sled to pull the manure tubs to the pile today. I forgot to look at the time but it was about 20 minutes worth of ground driving.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 7, 2019)

Cayuse said:


> We used Cappy and he sled to pull the manure tubs to the pile today. I forgot to look at the time but it was about 20 minutes worth of ground driving.


Very cool!


----------



## Cayuse (Dec 9, 2019)

15 minutes of "manure removal" for Cappy yesterday. He is getting really good at positioning the sled next to the tubs so I can still keep the lines and lift the tub onto the sled. We are getting coordinated.


----------



## MindySchroder (Dec 9, 2019)

Ground drove Zorro for 60 minutes tonight. We only went 3 miles but we did a lot of ground work along the way. He needed some reminders


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 13, 2019)

40 minutes ground drivinģ Midnight.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 17, 2019)

40 minutes driving Midnight. Dapper Dan was driven, too, but I did not drive him.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 21, 2019)

140 minutes driving Midnight.


----------



## Willow Flats (Dec 22, 2019)

MindySchroder said:


> Ground drove Zorro for 60 minutes tonight. We only went 3 miles but we did a lot of ground work along the way. He needed some reminders


Curious about what you worked on with him. Maybe training issues are discussed in the drive section though.


----------



## Willow Flats (Dec 22, 2019)

I meant "Your Drive Day" section.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 23, 2019)

80 minutes driving Midnight today. Weather has been perfect for driving so trying to take advantage of it.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 26, 2019)

55 minutes for Dapper Dan today.


----------



## Cayuse (Jan 1, 2020)

Happy New Year everyone!
Hard to believe that 2019 driving hours have concluded. I think that we all made alot of progress with our minis this past year. It's been fun .
I don't know if we are doing this again this year, I hope we all decide to and I hope some new drivers join us.

Dan and i took Cappy out in the sled today. I had a blast (and didn't tip over this time)

10 minutes ground driving and 15 Driving. Dan drove a little, too. And cantered.


----------



## Cayuse (Jan 1, 2020)

And a BIG thank you to MajorClem for tracking the hours!


----------



## Minidreamz0581 (Jan 2, 2020)

Happy New Year everyone! Hopefully 2020 brings plenty of great driving for all of us!

I forgot to write that Coady and I had 10 minutes of ground driving on Christmas Eve, 10 minutes of ground driving on the 26th and 40 minutes of driving on the 26th. Apologies for the late update!


----------



## Fiona (Jan 2, 2020)

I've already been out yesterday and today. I keep a riding pony at a friend's half a mile away. We both bought hay in the summer and all the hay at her place is gone now, so the minis are delivering hay from mine (the minis live at home). I can get 3 bales on the dray.


----------



## MajorClementine (Jan 2, 2020)

Okay everyone, bear with me while i finish up this years hours. My son was born on Sunday so we are trying to figure life out with a newborn. I'll post pics as soon as I upload some. 

We've got a few great little surprises for those who have stuck with us through the whole year so look for messages coming your way.

In the meantime the 2020 driving thread is up! Hoping I'll be able to put in some hours starting in February. Happy New Year! Happy Driving!


----------



## Cayuse (Jan 2, 2020)

Congratulations on the birth of your son from me and my husband!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 2, 2020)

MajorClementine said:


> Okay everyone, bear with me while i finish up this years hours. My son was born on Sunday so we are trying to figure life out with a newborn. I'll post pics as soon as I upload some.
> 
> We've got a few great little surprises for those who have stuck with us through the whole year so look for messages coming your way.
> 
> In the meantime the 2020 driving thread is up! Hoping I'll be able to put in some hours starting in February. Happy New Year! Happy Driving!


I thought you were expecting a little girl! Congratulations! Please take care of yourself. Looking forward to seeing pictures of the new driver.


----------



## Willow Flats (Jan 3, 2020)

Congratulations on your new baby boy!


----------



## Fiona (Jan 5, 2020)




----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 5, 2020)

Fiona said:


> View attachment 40779
> View attachment 40779
> View attachment 40780


Oh my goodness, I enjoyed those photos! You must have stopped some traffic there with that cuteness overload.


----------



## MajorClementine (Jan 6, 2020)

Thank you everyone for welcoming my son. He's been on lights for his jaundice for 3 days so I'm a little sleep deprived. Please forgive any spelling or speech errors in this post. 

I totaled our driving hours for the year for everyone and then for the 4 members who stuck it out all year. 
Year Total for ALL DRIVING : 410 hours 30 minutes!!! That's over 17 days of driving non stop. A new record for the group for sure!

I'll message the year long participants their totals. Thanks for being amazing everyone! See you over in the 2020 thread for another great year of driving "together".


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 29, 2020)

The gorgeous plaque arrived in the mail today and also the stunning halter! My horses are muddy monsters at the moment but we are expecting sunshine soon. I will photograph Midnight in her new halter as soon as she is presentable. 
Thank you for inspiring and motivating me!


----------



## MindySchroder (Jan 30, 2020)

Oh yay! I'm so glad the halter arrived.

I would also like to say thank you for the beautiful plaque and the ribbon! The plaque is truly beautiful. Thank you @Cayuse!!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 30, 2020)

Gloomy day today, but at least it was dry so I brushed the horses so I could try on the halter. The photo of Midnight didn't work out; it was out of focus. I will try her again when/if the sun comes out. It also fit Dapper Dan, which is a bonus! I will pose them with the plaque on a sunny day.


----------



## MajorClementine (Feb 6, 2020)

Love that color on him!!! Mine arrived today too. Thank you Mindy!


----------



## MindySchroder (Feb 6, 2020)

Oh that looks so great!! Thank you for the photo Marsha


----------

